# Domhani Bairdéir 04



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2008)

*Domhani Bairdéir 04*

Forked from:  Domhani Bairdéir 03 

Congratulations, you've found the new thread for the HERO system Domhani Bairdéir game!


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> I would have presented Gler as guardian spirit Cyr mentioned earlier. I already explained that he gets time with the body as part of the service.




Cairn asks, "And just what do you mean by 'time with the body?'  Do you mean that you allow him to simply 'ride along' with you in your body, or are your mind and your will subjected to his?"



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Unless Cairn brought up Cyr's history he would not mention it.



Cairn doesn't know what you mean by this comment!

Cairn says, "Thank you, Cyr, for sharing this infomration with us.  And I daresay that we all accept your talents as being another useful tool for our Criu, and we do not judge you because of them.  We all have quirks and oddities in our personalities, and these are what make us to be who we are.  We have accepted you into our Criu, and this is somewhat like a marriage of sorts:  We are now bound to accept you 'warts and all!'  And again, Cyr, I say WELCOME!"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2008)

*Gavril*

Eager to join the Maor's party. Gavril prepares for the journey. In his eagerness Gavril resists with some difficulty the openings Cairn's little speech offered him to toss barbs at his fellows. He continents himself with saying to Dillis, "you show me your 'and all' and and I'll show you mine dear wife."


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



Scotley said:


> Eager to join the Maor's party. Gavril prepares for the journey. In his eagerness Gavril resists with some difficulty the openings Cairn's little speech offered him to toss barbs at his fellows. He continents himself with saying to Dillis, "you show me your 'and all' and and I'll show you mine dear wife."




To Cyr, Cairn also says:  "Pay no attention to the oversexed mongrel here, Cyr.  You'll just have to learn to put up with him, as the rest of us have done."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 2, 2008)

*Missed detail*



Leif said:


> Cairn doesn't know what you mean by this comment!




Your history and skills give you knowledge of Tóir gan Toradh. I wrote history summary for you a while back. I guess you missed it, it was spoilered. I'll find it and let you know.

EDIT: found it
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4217216&postcount=895


IC:
When I say he gets time in the body I mean it. He gets full control of my body and has his own mind. Gler considers humans inferior and you might hear some comments about weakness, no night vision, slow reflexes and such. He lived in time where humans didn't even exist yet.

Once he takes control it is fairly hard for me to dislodge him. Same is with me. Now it would be practicaly impossible for him to take control from me if I don't allow it. Exception is when his sister and her cohorts pop up from another time trying to kill him. He then surges out almost invariably wrestling control from me. I learned to let him do it as once I resisted him because I didn't know what is happening we almost got killed while we struggled internally.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2008)

*Off to See Radharc*

The Críu rises, bathes, dresses, eats, absorbs their new knowledge of Cyr's abilities, and makes their way to the departure site for the diplomatic mission to Radharc.

Once there, you find a small gathering of the Clún household guard (there are 5), the Maor and Maora and a body servant for each, and Diarmuid ('Deer-mid') - one of the Maor's advisors.

They are in the final stages of preparation and look to be ready to leave within the next 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 2, 2008)

*Gavril*

Mounted on his steed and resplendent in his finest traveling clothes, Gavril doffs his hat to the Maor and Moara. He greets them warmly. "It seems we shall be traveling the road to Radharc today as well. After a very successful morale boosting mission here our work compels us to move on from your fair city. I am so pleased to have such fine and noble companions for the road." 

OOC: I'm glad Gavril is mounted because the BS is gettin' deep.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 2, 2008)

*Skath*



Scotley said:


> Mounted on his steed and resplendent in his finest traveling clothes, Gavril doffs his hat to the Maor and Moara. He greets them warmly. "It seems we shall be traveling the road to Radharc today as well. After a very successful morale boosting mission here our work compels us to move on from your fair city. I am so pleased to have such fine and noble companions for the road."
> 
> OOC: I'm glad Gavril is mounted because the BS is gettin' deep.




Skath thinks to himself, _'Wow, that was well said!'_


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Cairn just nods in agreement, and wishes he had thought to say that.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: Cunning use of the tongue, just one of Gavril's many talents...


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2008)

*OOC:  Cunning Linquist*

"So we put her on the hit list
Of a common cunning linguist
A Master of Many Tongues.

And now she eases gently from her Austin to her Bentley,
And suddenly she feels so young!"

-Deep Purple, "Knocking at Your Back Door", circa 19???? (I'm gettin' OLD!!)


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 7, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr watches everyone carefuly to see if he gets a flash of recognition on someone.

At Gavril comments he looks at Maor and Maora and bows slightly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2008)

*Joining the Embassy*



Scotley said:


> Mounted on his steed and resplendent in his finest traveling clothes, Gavril doffs his hat to the Maor and Moara. He greets them warmly. "It seems we shall be traveling the road to Radharc today as well. After a very successful morale boosting mission here our work compels us to move on from your fair city. I am so pleased to have such fine and noble companions for the road."




The Maor Clún looks up a Gavril and smiles.  "The Bairdéir of Queen Máthair are always welcome here!"

[sblock=For Cyr Escunar]It is possible that Cyr saw a moment of hesitation when the Maora's gaze swept across him - or it may be that he simply saw what he was expecting to see.[/sblock]

[sblock=For Skáth]Ever perceptive, Skáth notices the Maor Clún hesitate for a moment - just a catch in his reply as though he started to say something else.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 8, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr smiles at Maora and then returns his attention fully to Maor.

[sblock=For Mowgli]
Don't forget to check for Truth roll if someone lies in Cyr's presense...
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2008)

*Gavril*

Unless she is wearing something particularly pedestrian, Gavril will complement the Maora's traveling clothes and look her up and down with a wolfish smile suggesting he is eager to spend more time with her alone in hopes she'll will find his motives in being here purely saytric.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2008)

*On the Road*

[sblock=Gavril]Gavril finds the Maora's returning predatory smile somewhat unsettling - it appears somehow proprietary . . .[/sblock]

The Embassy is ready to leave in short order - the mules are packed, the Maor and Maora mounted, and the rest are prepared.  The Maor gives the word, and the small group sets off on the Northwest road for Radharc.  It's about a 90 mile trip, and the Maor sets an easy pace - the Embassy should reach the city Radharc in about 3 days.


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2008)

*Ooc*



mowgli said:


> the maora is mounted.




Shame on you, Gavril!!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2008)

*Gavril*



Mowgli said:


> ..tthe Embassy should reach the city Radharc in about 3 days



 and nights!

Somewhat nervously, Gavril mounts (sic) his horse and prepares for the journey.


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn falls in to the side of Gavril and mentally prepares himself for a long ride.

"Sing us a traveling song, Skath!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2008)

*On the Road*

The Críu and the Embassy embark on their journey.  The day is fine - the rain is so far confining itself to a light mist - and you're beginning to look forward to a few days of light exercise out of the oppressive atmosphere of Clún's capitol city.  At first the house guards are distant/wary of you, but after a couple of hours of determined effort on Dílis' part they begin to warm up, and are soon chatting amiably.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2008)

*On the Road*

Oops - Double Post.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 10, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> The Críu and the Embassy embark on their journey.  The day is fine - the rain is so far confining itself to a light mist - and you're beginning to look forward to a few days of light exercise out of the oppressive atmosphere of Clún's capitol city.  At first the house guards are distant/wary of you, but after a couple of hours of determined effort on Dílis' part they begin to warm up, and are soon chatting amiably.




Skath would like to fly high up, keeping a bird's eye view out for trouble.


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn also relaxes a bit as the journey continues, and eventually, he is as lighthearted as he ever is, which really isn't all that light after all.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2008)

*Gavril*

Gavril will also chat some with the guards, but be more concerned with watching their behavior. Do any seem unusually deferential to the Maora? Or confused or distracted as if perhaps in some way enspelled?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 11, 2008)

*On the Road*

Skáth notices nothing untoward during the first part of the day.  

The guards don't appear any more or less deferential to their liege(s) than one would expect, and none of them appear ensorceled (as far as Gavril can tell, anyway).  He does notice that they are quite well armed and appear to be _very_ comfortable wearing their blades.  He suspects a level of proficiency unusually high for household militia.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Knowing that his friend Gavril is always clued in to nuances that he misses, Cairn will arrange to get Gavril off toward the edge of the band so that they can have a word in private.

"So, Gavril, what do your razor sharp eyes and instincts tell you about our traveling companions?  What should I be watching and alert for?"


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 11, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr will hold to himself. If approached he will speak amiably, but will not initiate conversation with anyone on the first day.

He will, however, observe everyone closely for signs of double dealing or enchantment.

[sblock=For Mowgli]
Cyr will observe closely spirits of all present so he can notice changes if something happens. Also, he will note those who lie at one time or another and note any that seem to be lying too much. Finally, are there people he recognizes? For example those two guards that he pacified in the basement?
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 11, 2008)

*On the Road*

[sblock=Cyr Escunar]So far all seems fairly normal.  The guards from the basement are not among those here.  The only lying going on is of the 'I caught a fish this big . . .' variety.

OOC: You are aware, of course, that Cyr doesn't have an _automatic_ lie detector - I'm making PERception rolls opposed by the targets PREsence, and for the really important stuff a blanket statement like 'monitoring the group for liers' won't net you any useful info.  For that you'll have to declare specific targets/times (but in _most_ cases you'll have a pretty good idea of when to try.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2008)

*Gavril*

"Well judge, I get the sense these boys know there business with a blade much better than the average man at arms. If we do come to blows, you'll need to put those axes of your to quick and decisive use. Beyond that, I have the distinct sense that the Maora would be happy to put a leash around my neck and walk me along the road like a pedigreed poodle."


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



Scotley said:


> "Well judge, I get the sense these boys know there business with a blade much better than the average man at arms. If we do come to blows, you'll need to put those axes of your to quick and decisive use. Beyond that, I have the distinct sense that the Maora would be happy to put a leash around my neck and walk me along the road like a pedigreed poodle."



"Okay, so maybe I can read these folks just as well as you can then!"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2008)

*Skáth*



Mowgli said:


> Skáth notices nothing untoward during the first part of the day.
> 
> The guards don't appear any more or less deferential to their liege(s) than one would expect, and none of them appear ensorceled (as far as Gavril can tell, anyway).  He does notice that they are quite well armed and appear to be _very_ comfortable wearing their blades.  He suspects a level of proficiency unusually high for household militia.




Skáth will remain high overhead looking for possible trouble.  Unless the group rides through thick cover where Skáth would not be able to see them for an extended period of time**, he would prefer to remain overhead.

** OOC - This will allow Mikey to get us all together if he so wishes to kill us at once.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2008)

*What Do You See?*



mleibrock said:


> Skáth will remain high overhead looking for possible trouble.  Unless the group rides through thick cover where Skáth would not be able to see them for an extended period of time**, he would prefer to remain overhead.
> 
> ** OOC - This will allow Mikey to get us all together if he so wishes to kill us at once.





OOC: 

I would never . . .   Seriously, though - most of the island/nation of Domhan is tropical deciduous forest (rainforest, at that - "it's hot and wet, which is fine if you're in the jungle . . .") with tall trees, lots of undergrowth, and really big hills (Scottish highlands type hills).  Skáth should be able to maintain adequate height to avoid notice and still keep the party in sight, but his visibility is gonna be limited by big arsed trees and quite a bit of undergrowth.  With a few exceptions, these are the conditions everywhere on Domhan.  Lots of places for the party to hide, lots of places for the bad guys to hide . . .

BTW, cool new avatar Mikey!  And I haven't yet complimented you for yours Leif - I like it.  Although I keep expecting him to fall out of the square and into a hotel pool while exclaiming that he'll find us the best prices for accomodations while not skimping on quality.


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2008)

*Ooc*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: Cool new avatar Mikey!  And I haven't yet complimented you for yours Leif - I like it.  Although I keep expecting him to fall out of the square and into a hotel pool while exclaiming that he'll find us the best prices for accomodations while not skimping on quality.



  Thanks!  I've had some difficulty adding that bit of animation to the avatar.  Maybe I should ask Scotley to let Gnurl take a few ranks in Price Gouging? hehe


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2008)

Leif said:


> Maybe I should ask Scotley to let Gnurl take a few ranks in Price Gouging? hehe




OOC: We'll talk about it when next you gain a level. Which might not be too far off. I've got to figure exp. for those Barghests.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2008)

*Gavril*

Gavril rides along humming a pleasant tune for the road as if he has not a care in the world.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 14, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

[sblock=For Mowgli]
Cyr observed one at a time for spiritual activity and at some length. Otherwise he will monitor whole group over course of several days...
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2008)

*On the Road*

The group, while small, is large enough and plainly martial enough in nature to discourage any would be 'highwaymen' from accosting you.  You proceed in cautious amiability until about mid-day when you stop for a meal and a rest break.


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Ahhh," says Cairn, lowering himself onto a patch of soft heather beneath a cedar treee.  "It feels so good to get that horse out of my backside!  Gavril, kindly toss me one of those apples from your saddlebags?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2008)

*Gavril*

Slipping down from his horse with a groan as his bad leg touches the ground, Gavril nods. He fishes in his bags for some apples and tosses one to Cairn. His eyes clearly on the Maora he notes that, "there is lovely scenery here abouts."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 17, 2008)

*Dílis*

"Keep that up and you'll make me jealous!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Between bites of his apple, Cairn says, to no one in particular, "Uh, oh, sounds like trouble is brewing in paradise!"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 17, 2008)

*Skath*



Scotley said:


> Slipping down from his horse with a groan as his bad leg touches the ground, Gavril nods. He fishes in his bags for some apples and tosses one to Cairn. His eyes clearly on the Maora he notes that, "there is lovely scenery here abouts."




Skath saunters down in time to hear Gavril laying it on thick and will intentionally botch his landing, right into Gavril.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2008)

*Gavril*

"Oooff." Recovering quickly from the impact, Gavril grabs the little fey and plants a wet kiss on his cheek. "At least Skáth still loves me."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 17, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr enjoys easy atmosphere among his new companions, welcome rest from Amhran's insecurities.

He smiles as Skáth rockets down and collides with Gavril, but refrains from commenting.

[sblock=For Mowgli]
Cyr observed Maora at some length to remember her normal spiritual state. He now compares her spirit with Skáths and Gavrils to see if he can learn to discern fey from humans.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Seeing the amusing antics of his friends, Cairn just shakes his head and spits an apple seed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2008)

*On the Road Again*

[sblock=For Cyr Escunar]Skáth's spirit and his corporeal form are in such harmony that it is difficult to see them as separate.  Cyr's experience with the Daoine is that this is the case for almost all of them - they are naturally more 'true to their nature' than are humans.  While there are variations on this theme - Daoine who are divided within themselves and humans who have achieved a harmony of self close to that of the Daoine - it holds true in almost every case.  The Maora's spirit and her corporeal body are perfectly 'in tune' as Cyr would expect.

The rest of the Envoy - Maor, guards, etc.  appear human to Cyr.[/sblock]

The amiable lunch break passes quickly, and all too soon it is time to move on.  Horses are un-hobbled, gear donned once again, and everyone sets off.

OOC: Is anyone going to ride/walk up with the Maor/Maora, or are you all hanging out with the guards again? _Not_ a suggestion, just a question.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 18, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr will enjoy brief rest from his obligations on the first day. Only on second day of travel did he open up a little. He will chat about weather, politics, queen and life of kingdoms nobility in non-commital manner. He will chat with guards and make his way forward over the course of the day speaking with councelors and finally with Maor and Maora.

[sblock=For Mowgli]
He will avoid overtly serious references, but will try to insinuate that there is serious threat to both Maors.

With Maora he will be open and easy, but not flirtatious. He will speak about Daoine and their life among humans (such as: "Many believe that Daoine live separated in their own kingdoms, not realizing that anyone among them can be one. I believe that this is intentional delusion, because no one wants to believe that their neighbor, ruler or even a spouse can be magical creature. This is especially true for those more human-like than our friend Skáth. What do you think?" When referencing spouse he will look at her directly and put slight emphasize on the words. He will observe her reaction very carefuly. At some point in such conversation if she gives him an opening he would playfully ask "Are you a Daoine then?" trying to gouge the truth of her response...

This would be quite a bit of talk, especially over boards so either decide that there wasn't enough time for such talk or roll one of Cyr 'people' skills to get her to open up.


Also, at some point when she is not engaged in conversation with anyone he will focus Granting of Peace at third of strength upon her to see her reaction. What he wants to see if she can track the source and would she notice such subtle effect (3d6 shouldn't do much more then calming her, if she cannot track it to magical source she will rationalize that she is alone or find some other reason for her feeling).
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn is staying with the guards.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 21, 2008)

*Skáth*



Scotley said:


> "Oooff." Recovering quickly from the impact, Gavril grabs the little fey and plants a wet kiss on his cheek. "At least Skáth still loves me."




Not expecting Gavril to show such homosexual tenancies in front of the Maora, Skáth is quite surprised.  He quickly falls to the ground acting as if he has just been poisoned and will cry out in pain.

After lunch, Skáth will go back to his bird's eye view.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2008)

*Goin' to Radharc*

The afternoon of the first day of travel goes much like the first.  The embassy seems to be warming somewhat to the presence of the Bairdéir and conversation flows somewhat more easily.  The guards ability to carry on conversation and still watch for 'perils of the road' is fairly impressive.  Camp is set somewhat before sundown, as the dense vegetation brings dark on early.  The Maor and his wife share a large tent with their immediate staff, and the guards each have a smaller tent set up in quick order.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 21, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth would prefer a tree with a good view the the Maor's tent, a few yards away from the main camp


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe -- observations*

Cairn will take his fellow Bairdeir aside and quietly remind them all of the dire need to maintain absolute vigilance during this journey. 

"While I know that the temptation to relax our guard is great as we travel, it is at just such a time when we are not paying full attention that we may miss some clue that is vital to solving our present mystery."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 22, 2008)

Leif said:


> Cairn will take his fellow Bairdeir aside and quietly remind them all of the dire need to maintain absolute vigilance during this journey.
> 
> "While I know that the temptation to relax our guard is great as we travel, it is at just such a time when we are not paying full attention that we may miss some clue that is vital to solving our present mystery."




Skath will add in a very non-offended way.  "My playfulness is not just fun, everyone seems uptight about Bairdeir being around, and since it is naturally part of my race, I thought I might be able to lighten everyone's mood a bit and possibly have a guard or who knows who else, share some useful information they might not otherwise."


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Of course you are right, Skath.  I did not mean my words in a harsh way toward any person in particular.  I was just reminding all to remain vigilant.  But you may be able to do better by making the guards relax their vigilance."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2008)

The small envoy settles in for the evening, falling into what is apparantly familiar routine.  The tents are set up - a large one for the Maor/Maora and their staff, and several smaller ones for the guards.  Camp chores are completed with admirable efficiency, the guards set up a watch rotation, and supper is prepared.  The Críu are invited to dine with the Maor and his wife.

It's plain to the Críu that this is an often used camsite.  It's beside a small stream, and though there is not a true clearing - the rainforest canopy is dense enough to obstruct all but the most brief glimpses of sky - the undergrowth has been cut back and worn down to allow movement in a fairly large area.

Do the Críu wish to set their own watch schedule?


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 28, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

We should set our guard as well.

[sblock=For Mowgli]
Can Cyr let Gler keep the watch in the night? What I'm asking is, can he voluntarily change personalities or is it just under stress or Moon?

Gler is better suited for prawling around, though not for keeping prisoners.
With night vision and good stealth he could spot and disable potential assassins without anyone else realizing it...

Just asking though, in this instance I believe it more prudent to have Cyr guarding as we may need some of the attackers alive...
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 28, 2008)

*Skáth*

"I agree with Cyr, we should keep our own watch. I'd like middle watch."  

When Skáth does sleep he's prefer it be in a tree which borders the edge of the clearing the camp is in.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2008)

*Making Camp*

The camp isn't really in a clearing - the jungle/rainforest is thick as ever here, so the tents are set among the trees.  The groundcover has been worn down or cut back so there's not really any undergrowth, but the trees are thick as ever - visibility is quite limited beyond the immediate campsite.

That being said, Skáth can find a spot in the low branches of a tree - either central to the campsite or on an edge - from whence he can see most of the tents (partially obscured by the trees in the campsite itself) and a small distance beyond the campsite.

[sblock=Neurotic]I think we set up both Cyr and Gler such that they would not change voluntarily - Cyr would not willingly unleash Gler on the world, as he is aware that Gler will kill for simple expediency (if not for pleasure), and Gler would not willingly allow the weakling Cyr to have control of the body.  This is reflected in the 'Accidental Change' disadvantage . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2008)

Gavril would prefer the last watch of the night.


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn prefers to take the first watch.  So he is waking up Skath, who will awaken Gavril, right?  What about the rest?  Cairn doesn't mind if the rest sleep throughout the night.  Perhaps, he thinks, they will be more likely to give me a night off later?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2008)

*Watches*

Dílis offers to share second watch with Skáth, and Béar asks for first watch alongside Cairn.  If Cyr is willing to stand last watch with Gavril, the Críu is all set.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2008)

*First Night*

The first night passes without notable event.  The Embassy and the Críu pass the early evening hours amiably, though Gavril still gets a vaguely uneasy feeling in the pit of his stomach whenever the Maora catches his eye.

Supper is good camp food, and the party retires well fed and not too tired from the day's walk.

No alarms are sounded through the night, and none of the Críu notices anything out of sorts.

Everyone rouses by dawn, and camp is broken - all hands ready to travel - by the time light begins to trickle through the canopy.

Any special actions/instructions for the second day?


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 29, 2008)

*What?*



Mowgli said:


> The first night passes without notable event.  The Embassy and the Críu pass the early evening hours amiably, though Gavril still gets a vaguely uneasy feeling in the pit of his stomach whenever the Maora catches his eye.
> 
> Supper is good camp food, and the party retires well fed and not too tired from the day's walk.
> 
> ...




Very uncharacteristic of you Mikey...not handing us an encounter, I mean.  You must be having fun in Florida!

By the way, Skath didn't walk the journey, sorry I'm feeling Leif-ish!

Skath's plans are the same as the first day's journey, keep a bird's eye out for trouble.


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

[sblock=mleibrock]"Leif-ish"?? Whatever do you mean by that? [/sblock]

No special instructions for Cairn, he's ready to continue.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 29, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr will chat working his way up as described before. And, by the way, he prefers 'graveyard shift' it's his working hours so no problem there


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 29, 2008)

*On the Road Again*

[sblock=Skáth]About mid-morning, Skáth is flying above the canopy and watching the backtrail. He sees what he thinks to be a flicker of movement in a clearing a few miles back.  It must be something large for him to notice it from here.[/sblock]

[sblock=Cyr]One of the guards appears somewhat more anxious than he did the day before.  Nothing appears different about his spirit, but Cyr's ability to read body language picks up on something he interprets as anxiety.[/sblock]

The group proceeds as on the day before, moving at an ambling pace along the trail and talking of inconsequential things until the lunch break.

[sblock=Cairn]During the lunch break, Cairn is coming back into the camp after a short side trip to relieve himself and happens to hear one of the guards scolding another.  "Keep it together, man.  It won't be much longer now and we can drop this pretense of civility but for now . . . get a grip."[/sblock]

[sblock=Cyr]After lunch, the anxious guard appears to have gotten the better of his nervousness, and is back to the typical 'Calm, Cool, and Collected.'[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 29, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr checked with his companions if anyone saw that guard near Maora's tent.

[sblock=If no]
Cyr drops few hints over seveal hours that Bairdéir KNOW that there is the conspiracy and that all involved will be severely punished unless they come clean.

It is always in the vicinity of the said guard, but not necessarily directed at him.
[/sblock]

Cyr starts to withdraw from conversations as subtly as he got into them day earlier. As soon as conversation including him changes focus from him to another he goes to the edge of the group and little bit later he withdraws.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 29, 2008)

*Skáth*



Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Skáth]About mid-morning, Skáth is flying above the canopy and watching the backtrail. He sees what he thinks to be a flicker of movement in a clearing a few miles back.  It must be something large for him to notice it from here.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=Cyr]One of the guards appears somewhat more anxious than he did the day before.  Nothing appears different about his spirit, but Cyr's ability to read body language picks up on something he interprets as anxiety.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




Skath will drop back a bit to see if he can make out what he sees


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 29, 2008)

[sblock=Skáth]Skáth drops back - he has to backtrack a long way to get to the clearing where he saw the movement.  He sees nothing along the way - no signs of anything out of the ordinary moving through the canopy.  And though he's _certain_ he saw that movement, when he gets to the clearing there are no obvious signs there of anything out of the ordinary.[/sblock]

[sblock=Cyr]Cyr's subtleties appear to make little difference - the guard's anxiety is no longer evident after lunch.  His spirit never wavered, nor did that of any of the other guards.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 29, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Skáth]Skáth drops back - he has to backtrack a long way to get to the clearing where he saw the movement.  He sees nothing along the way - no signs of anything out of the ordinary moving through the canopy.  And though he's _certain_ he saw that movement, when he gets to the clearing there are no obvious signs there of anything out of the ordinary.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=Cyr]Cyr's subtleties appear to make little difference - the guard's anxiety is no longer evident after lunch.  His spirit never wavered, nor did that of any of the other guards.[/sblock]




He will catch up to the group again keeping his eye on the same path the group passed before to look for signs of movement.

OCC - was the movement I saw in the canopy or on the ground?


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 29, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar Torramh*

So, nobody (including Maora) gave anything away. Of course, why would it be simple?! We have to be caught sleeping so we have to fight half naked and bleary-eyed... 

OOC: Cyr will need to test his hipnostism skill...as soon as he can learn it


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 29, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> He will catch up to the group again keeping his eye on the same path the group passed before to look for signs of movement.
> 
> OCC - Was the movement I saw in the canopy or on the ground?




On the ground.



Neurotic said:


> So, nobody (including Maora) gave anything away. Of course, why would it be simple?! We have to be caught sleeping so we have to fight half naked and bleary-eyed...
> 
> OOC: Cyr will need to test his hipnostism skill...as soon as he can learn it




Of course, just the fact that he showed anxiety and then not, while his spirit showed no changes might give _something_ away .


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2008)

*Gavril*

Gavril contents himself with amiable chatter with any willing to listen. He'll tell jokes and try to ingratiate himself with members of the Maor's household and generally be a pleasant traveling companion.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2008)

The group continues on after a pleasant lunch stop, making their steady way toward the evening campsite.

This campsite is in more of a clearing in the jungle.  The group crosses a well made stone bridge over a large stream (about 15' across), and sets up camp.

Any preferences/requests for activities for the evening or for watch schedule?


----------



## Leif (Aug 3, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn will assist in tending to camp chores, fire-building, wood-gathering, tent-pitching, water-fetching, etc.  He is willing to watch whenever needed.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2008)

*Gavril*

After getting his horse settled, Gavril will try his hand at fishing in the stream before it gets really dark, then will be happy to take the same place in the watch order as before, unless someone would prefer to swap.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 5, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth will take whatever watch is left, he has no preference tonight.  He would still prefer to sleep on the edge of the clearing away from the main party in a low branch of a tree.  He would prefer to stay in the trees near the edge of the clearing where the party came from rather than help with the camp's setup as he still has an uneasy feeling about what he saw before.  He will express this and take up watch even though it is still light.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2008)

OOC: Mike, fyi, I may not get a chance to post again until Friday.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 6, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr would prefer second watch deep in the night. He also suggests that Bairdéir make their camp near the edge of the clearing so that they are not surrounded if guards become hostile. He would prefer to be able to watch Maor and Maora's tent and this is priority over our own safety.

"We should take care to always watch Maor's tent. His life may depend on us being close."

OOC: I understand that these are two opposing suggestions, as I assume Maor's tent is in the middle of the camp. 

"But maybe we can be near the edge by the water and still have clear view of the tent. Skath could then take opposite position simply so we can observe both sides."

"If you, Skáth, need something to keep you awake, I have several stimulants at our disposal. As a matter of fact, we may all take them and be able not to feel fatigue or need for sleep for next about two days. After that we would HAVE to sleep."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2008)

*Embassy Camp*

OOC: 

Seems like y'all are concerned about specifics for the camp layout, so I thought I'd give you a map.  Just let me know where you want to be, and what time of night you want to be up.  Béar and Dílis will take whatever watch they're assigned.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 6, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth says to Cyr, "Thanks for the offer, but Daoine physiology differs from human and stimulants are not necessary."


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Thanks for the medicine, Cyr!  My recommendation for placing our tent is that we should be between Maor's tent and the bridge.  Skath can watch from the trees either next to Maor's tent, or just across the stream."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2008)

*Gavril*

"I agree we want to be near the Maor's tent. I'll keep the stimulants in mind, for now we're getting decent sleep and the travel isn't too hard."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2008)

OOC:

Be assured I've not forgotten you . . . been laid up on the couch with a fever since Saturday night and barely capable of coherent, much less creative, thought.  I'll get a post up in the next few days and get things moving again.

In the meantime, do I understand that the Críu will be bunking down between the Embassy and the bridge?  Do any of you have tents (besides Gavril, who likely has two or three) or will you be sleeping under the stars?


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 14, 2008)

*Cyr*

No tents. Enjoying the night as it is...


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

If Gavril can spare a little room, or better yet, has a spare tent, then Cairn will see if he can impose upon him.  Otherwise, it'll be a chilly night for Cairn, too.

OOC:  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 14, 2008)

*Skath*

"If you sleep in the open you will be more open to an attack, maybe at least be in the fringes of the trees.  If you are in a tent, at least would be attackers will not know who is where.  Just my thoughts."


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2008)

*Good Thoughts, Skath*

I don't suppose that we have time to dig a little "hobbit hole" do we?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2008)

*Gavril*

"I would be happy to provide accommodation, alas, my traveling arrangement are less elaborate than they were before Diddious retired. Still they should serve us well. With one of us outside standing watch and Skath finding his own place their should be more than enough room." He doffs is hat the Dillis and adds with a wolfish grin, "Never let it be said that I denied a lady a warm bed."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2008)

Leif said:


> If Gavril can spare a little room, or better yet, has a spare tent, then Cairn will see if he can impose upon him.  Otherwise, it'll be a chilly night for Cairn, too.
> 
> OOC:  Hope you feel better soon!




OOC:

Thanks - much better today!  BTW, it'll be a HOT night - average daily temp here is 110F.  This region of Domhan is the second hottest area in the world (second only to the area just to the East, which averages about 10F warmer).  Luckily, it also rains above 210 inches/year . . .

Anybody wonder why metal armor is all but non-existent here?


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Then in light of the prevailing weather here, Cairn is actually pleased to be sleeping under the forest canopy.  He just hopes that we can remain free of rain all through the night!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2008)

*Last Preps*

OOC:

OK, here's the final map of the camp.  Skáth is placed in his tree (Mikey, if you zoom in fairly close you can see a little black hanging out of the south side of the tree you indicated.  That's Little Bit's head.

I put the Críu tent (Gavril's) close to the river as requested.  I just need a final list of who's on which watch and where you will patrol/post yourselves.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 18, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth will take first watch and patrol back and forth across the bridge looking into the woods on both sides as he approaches both sides.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 18, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr will take graveyard second shift (again). He will sit in tent shadow observing, but trying to remain unobserved. If possible he would be in shadow and at the side of the bridge (depending on how shadow from the tent falls from two fires and moonlight)


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn will take the watch that follows Cyr's.  He will alternate between lurking in the shadows and patrolling around the camp, but he will stay on this side of the river and will not go too near to the bridge.  (He's afraid that there might be trolls living under it!)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2008)

*Gavril*

"I'll take last watch before morning then." Gavril will see if he can gather some nuts or shells before dark. They need not be edible. He'll then scatter them on the bridge such that people walking there should be rather noisy. Gavril will walk about close to the tent and spend most of his watch just in front of it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2008)

*Watches*

OOC:

OK, that's Béar and Skáth on first watch, Cyr and Dílis on second, and Cairn and Gavril on third.

Would everyone please make a perception check for me?


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 19, 2008)

*Skáth*

perception roll (1d6=6, 1d6=1, 1d6=6)


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 19, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Perception roll [1,1,3] = (5)


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Perception check: 2,1,6
perception check (1d6=2, 1d6=1, 1d6=6)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2008)

*Gavril*

OOC: Perception check (3d6=8)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2008)

*Here It Comes!*

About a half an hour before midnight, Cyr is sitting his post - tucked into the corner between the Gavril's tent and the bridge - and Dílis is walking a circuit.  Cyr hears a soft splash in the river from the direction of the Maor's tent.  Normally this would not be out of the ordinary, but Cyr is so in tune with the noises of this night that he detects something out of place in the sound.

[sblock=OOC]The night is overcast so there is no moonlight.  However, the light from the two campfires lights the area well enough to eliminate penalties for darkness.

I didn't put the sleeping characters on the map - Béar and Cairn will be sleeping outside the tent, Skáth is in his tree, and Gavril has the tent to himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 20, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr slowly turns his head toward the sound while extending his staff to prod sleeping companions.

He doesn't wait to ascertain that there is danger.

Cyr concentrates calling his spirit companion to armor him in case of sudden missile attacks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2008)

*Here It Comes!*

Cyr finds Béar already awake - his soldier's talent for sleeping lightly came through for him.  Cairn awakens to find Cyr prodding him with a staff, finger to his lips.  Dílis has noted Cyr's actions and is walking back to toward the bridge from the other side.  She pauses to call out to Skáth in his tree on the way.

As it becomes apparant to them that their imminent surprise has been spoiled, several creatures converge on the three gathered around the bridge - three from the area of the guard's tents and one bursts from the river at the bridge's edge.  The noise awakens Gavril inside his tent.

The creature coming from the water is a strange hybrid of female humanoid torso (about human size) and snake body, completely covered in green scales.  The others are ugly humanoids, slightly larger than average human male (six and a half feet plus and weighing in at around 250 - 275).  The snake lady bears no weapons, the males carry longswords and shields.

[sblock=OOC]I have Cyr, Cairn, and Béar gathered loosely around the camp end of the bridge, Dílis and Skáth just on the other side, and Gavril in his tent.  The counters on the map should be individualized enough to make it clear who's who, but if you're confused just ask.

This is Post Segment 12 - no combat actions allowed this segment, only preparations/recovery/etc.  Once everyone's posted for this segment, I'll move into combat.  I'm going to try a few different things with the mechanics this time around - getting you guys to roll damage, and using some of the optional rules.

It's been a while, so a few reminders:

1.  Creativity Counts - Describe your actions as fully as you can, as they may result in modifiers to your OCV or your DCV.  In the very first battle of the game, Skáth used one of Deasaigh's arrows as a lance and did a flying charge at a skeleton.  VERY cool stuff . . .  let's see some more of that!
2.  Use your Combat Maneuvers - They are your best way to improve your damage and/or get mods to your OCV/DCV.  If you're not sure which Combat Maneuver applies, let me know and I'll try to figure one out from your description of your attack.

I think I'm also going back to having you guys roll your damage, if that's OK.  After your 'To Hit' is resolved, I'll let you know how many dice to roll.  Remember to include individual die rolls in the post for your damage, as damage is calculated from each die rather than just the total.  The easiest way to do this is to copy and paste the result line from Invisible Castle - it'll look like this:

4d6 → [5,6,5,3] = (19) 

Please use first name only (Cyr, Gavril, etc.) when naming your Roll Dice post so I can look them up if I feel the urge . . . 

Finally, a request - any OOC stuff should go in spoilers (like this one) if it's related to the immediate situation or in the OOC thread if it's not.  This will make it easier to separate IC actions from OOC discussion at a glance and reduce clutter.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 21, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

OOC: I assume Cyr has no idea other three attackers are approaching (by the picture, he cannot see them)

Ego roll for Catheide summon (armor) (3d6=10) - Ancient warrior once again raises from the earth and enters into Cyr

"Gavril, wake up, we have problems !"

Cyr concentrates and goes on full defensive against water creature (demon?). He grants peace to poor wretch hopefuly disabling it.

Granting of Peace ([5,6,4,4,5,1,3,6,6] = 40) 

[sblock=For Mowgli]Cyr will block and dodge creature if it resists this attack and keep it off others back. Please use Martial block and dodge as needed (and if you can explain the mechanics of it on the way )

He will attack to damage in only one situation: if it is really some kind of nefarious creature instead of living thing...and even then he will be reluctant to actually kill it as opposed to disable it.

IF IT IS UNDEAD roll additional 5d6 for granting of peace and Cyr will attack aggresivelly
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2008)

[sblock=Cyr Escunar]I was editing the last post as you were writing this one, so we crossed paths.  Take a look at my previous for important information.

Summoning Catheide will be your Post Segment 12 action.  Unless you change your mind due to intervening actions by others, I'll post results of his 'Granting of Peace' in Segment 6 of the upcoming round.

The creature from the water is Daoine deBith.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 21, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

[sblock=Mowgli]
No problem, just take into account that he will bar the path for the creature fighting defensively before GoP goes off
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn rises swiftly to Cyr's prodding, and hastily dons his protective gear and blade.  He takes up a position guarding Cyr while he does his magic-looking stuff.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 22, 2008)

*Skáth*

OOC Mike: [sblock=OOC]OK Mike, I am very confused.  I do not see Skáth on the map, there is something off the left side of the map is that me?  Also are there 3 bad guys on our side of the bridge?  You don't mention anything about them in the post .[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> OOC:
> 
> Skáth is placed in his tree (Mikey, if you zoom in fairly close you can see a little black hanging out of the south side of the tree you indicated.  That's Little Bit's head).




[sblock=Mike L]The character off the map is Gavril - he's still in his tent so I haven't placed him on the map where others can see him.

There _are_ three bad guys on your side of the bridge - I didn't put them in the description because Cyr and the others didn't see them, nor has Dílis.  Skáth, with his superior night vision, noticed them easily - good eye!

You should be able to zoom in close enough to tell the difference between characters.  Skáth is mostly concealed in his tree right now (actually, even his head shouldn't be poking out).  He's right in front of Dílis.  He'll be more easily seen once his entire body comes out of cover and he's flying around. Any actions in post segment 12?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2008)

*Last Call*

[sblock=OOC]Last call for post segment 12 actions!  Cairn is arming himself, Cyr is summoning a spirit for protection, Béar is squaring off to face one or two of the baddies coming from the direction of the guards tents, and Dílis - having awakened Skáth - is heading for the bridge to cross and aid her companions.  Skáth? Gavril?[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 22, 2008)

*Skáth*

Once Skáth sees the bad guys he will fly straight up through the trees to a position above them all to allow him to reign down his wrath of knives.


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Noticing almost too late that Gavril is not among us, Cairn calls out, "Gavril!  Attend us!!  NOW!!"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2008)

"Bloody Hell, can't the people around here learn to fight during the day like civilized folk?" He groans as he rises on his stiff legs and grabs a hat and his blades before stepping out of the tent and assuming an 'en guard' stance. "If another pair of my silk pajamas are destroyed tonight, someone will pay dearly," he announces.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Turn 01, Phase 03)*

*Acting this Phase:* Skáth, Female Opponent

[sblock=OOC]I'll wait for Mikey to post for Skáth as he acts first in the phase.  Just in case you can't spot him, he's moved out into the open and up high.  The trees are tall enough he wouldn't be able to hit with his knives if he were above them.  Dílis has rotated - Skáth's still in front of her.

All combatants are now in their positions on the map as of the start of Phase 03.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

With a hearty chuckle, Cairn says, "Fear not, Noble Gavril!  We'll take up a collection for some new jammies for you if you help us survive this battle!"


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 24, 2008)

*Skáth*

Mike, I'd like Skáth to fly over hex 311 and throw knives straight down.

5, 4 and a 3 for die rolls = 12


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Turn 01, Phase 03) - Conclusion*

Skáth zips to a position directly over the head of one of the creatures and hurls a knife down.  The tiny black dart streaks downward and penetrates the creatures skull, doing significant damage.  The thing reels and stays in it's place, apparantly stunned.

In the meantime, the female thrusts out a hand, palm forward, toward Cairn. A bolt of coruscating green light shoots forth and strikes the unfortunate judge in the leg.  The force of the blow barely fazes the doughty fighter, but he feels his magical defenses tighten and then slip as some sort of dastardly energy slips painfully through.

[sblock=OOC]Skáth recognizes the male creatures a Púca, a warrior type of Daoine.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Turn 01; Phase 04)*

*Acting this Phase:* All other PCs (except Cyr) and all other opponents.

[sblock=OOC]A reminder - In HERO you must move _before_ you attack (moving ends your Phase).  

You may move 1/2 your normal move and still attack (3 hexes for most of you).

Post your moves (including the hex number you wish to end in if you can) and actions - don't forget to include any combat maneuvers, use of Combat Skill Levels, etc. - and I'll put up the results and the new map.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn moves into hex 1009 and attacks the slimy green booger there with his razor-sharp axes.

OOC:  Roll for me, Mr. GM?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2008)

*Gavril*

Steping forward (to 1413) Gavril begins a cautious attack at the strange foe before him. His blade begins its namesake shimmer as the combat starts. Garvil holds his dagger close ready to parry the enemy's counter strike. 

OOC: [sblock]Move to 1413 and make a defensive strike at the creature in 1414 with the sword while defending with the dagger. IC's still down, I rolled a 1, 6, 1 to hit and a 3, 5 on damage. If I remember correctly it will be next phase before the sword is hot enough to do heat damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Turn 01, Phase 04) - Conclusion*

Dílis, still with her blades sheathed across her back, steps up to the Púca stunned by Skáth and hammers a blow with the tips of her stiffened fingers into the thing's breastbone.  It collapses bonelessly to the ground.

Cairn steps into strikes with both of his axes, attempting to put the female serpent creature down quickly. Executing a quick spin and crouch, he connects with both blows in rapid succession.  One blow lands on her shoulder, and one bites into the scales protecting the serpent part of her body below her torso (feet on a human).  Both blows connect and have her wincing/hissing, but neither appears to do significant damage.

Béar steps forward, halting the advance of one of the Púca toward the others.  He swings a mighty blow with his great black mace Thanatos, but the strike is deflected harmlessly off the Púca's shield.  His chosen opponent manages to strike the burly warrior on the shoulder, but the blow appears to have little effect.

Gavril advances cautiously on one of the enemies approaching from the guards' tents and engages.  He extends Shimmer forward, tapping his opponent soundly on the chest.  The saber's point penetrates, leaving a shallow puncture wound.  The Púca's return blow is savage, blasting through _Sciath_'s intricate defense and slashing across the fencer's stomach.  It leaves a long, shallow wound in both Gavril's stomach and in his nightshirt.  The dandy gapes down at the rent in his shirt, apparantly stunned at the ruination of such a fine silk pajama. [sblock=Gavril]Gavril is stunned, and must spend his next action Phase recovering from that condition.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Rolls:   3,5,2 and 2,3,5


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Turn 01, Phase 06)*

*Acting this Phase:* Skáth, Serpent Female, Cyr


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 25, 2008)

*Skáth*

OOC - Mike, are there any bonuses for rear attacks?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2008)

[sblock=Mikey]Generally, being attacked from behind halves the defender's DCV, though this penalty may be reduced if the defender knows the attacker's there.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 25, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth would like to hold a knife in each hand and fly right into the back of the one at 610.  It looks like he is crossing the bridge away from Dillis and me so his back should be to us.  Skáth will aim the knives for the back of his head.

Roll(3d6)+0:
2,3,1,+0
Total:6


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2008)

Gavril is stunned at the loss of his precious silk pajama shirt and struggles to compose himself. One blade sizzles as the heat of it boils off the Puca's blood while the other seems to dance in his hands. "Oh, you've had it now," he grouses through gritted teeth.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Turn 01, Phase 06) - Conclusion*

Seeing his first opponent fall to the ground, Skáth immediately turns his attention to another of the Púca making its way across the bridge.  He draws one of his tiny knives in each hand and streaks through the air.  The thud of his impact into the creature's back can be heard over all the other sounds of combat.

[sblock=Skáth]Skáth's impact into the much more massive Púca is bone jarring, though it causes no damage to him.[/sblock]

The serpent creature glances quickly around the battlefield and darts off toward the Maor's tent, stopping just outside.

Cyr draws himself up to his full height, and waves of peace and serenity roll forth from him.  The Críu are not affected other than with a sense of well being, but the effect on their opponents is somewhat more pronounced.  The female hesitates briefly and gives her full attention to the Bairdéir - it is only for a moment, but it's impossible to say what action she had planned that was interrupted.  The three Púca affected by the _Síocháin Deonaigh_, the Granting of Peace, stop in their tracks and gaze into the distance, a look of peace on their faces.

[sblock=OOC]The Púca will take only a ½ Phase Action on their next Phase (Cyr essentially stopped the ones on the bridge from closing to melee on their next phase - they now have to choose to either move or attack, not both).  Note that characters will not have this knowledge; I just wanted players to know the effect of Cyr's actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn whirls around to face the creature that is now behind him.  (hex 1210) "We've got to protect Maor!"

If he can, Cairn will go to meet the creature outside Maor's tent, but, he will not leave his companion at the bridge to face two creatures alone.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 26, 2008)

*Skáth*

oops


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 26, 2008)

*Skáth*

[sblock=Mikey]  Mike, just t be clear, did Skáth's knives penetrate?  Also was it bone jarring for me or the Púca?  Did Skáth take any damage from the impact?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=Mikey]  Mike, just t be clear, did Skáth's knives penetrate?  Also was it bone jarring for me or the Púca?  Did Skáth take any damage from the impact?[/sblock]




[sblock=MikeL]Sorry about that.  Bone jarring to Skáth, who is after all a little lighter than his opponent.  Skáth took no damage, though his knives almost did.  The knives did penetrate, though not with the same effect that a solid blow to the head did to the last guy. The rules for Move Through are a little difficult, but the way I read it if you do a Move Through (which this was, even though Skáth was stopped by the impact in that hex) without a weapon, the attacker takes half or all of the amount of damage he inflicts.  If a weapon is used, the weapon takes the damage - and if the damage is too much the weapon breaks.  I don't think Skáth is actually capable of doing enough damage to break his knives, but you might think about picking up a small tree limb and doing a Move By, whacking Púca about the head and shoulders as you go . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 26, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

I don't see that I need to change my action: block serpent creature and blast it with Granting of Peace...it shouldn't be able to advance toward Maor's tent as even while concentrating Cyr moves with some speed.

If you review my last description you'll see that Cyr immediately started toward it and it's now his second action of movement...so he should be able to block it's advancement...

OOC: I'm not sure how far can one move in combat so I didn't post any locations, please set Cyr as needed to block the creature as per original description...

When Cyr notices other Daoine he will inclulde them in GoP effect increasing his target number by 10 (+5 for first doubling and +5 for second doubling of targets)


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 26, 2008)

[sblock=MikeP]I thought about the branch as well but then thought the knives would work better.  So much for that!  Do I know anymore more about these guys, any weaknesses?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2008)

[sblock=Neurotic]OOC: Three problems:

Cyr doesn't act until after the Daoine even when they act in the same phase (06), and he can't know that she's going to move - or in what direction - so he can't really effectively move to block her.  

GoP is a Full Phase action - he cannot do anything else in the Phase he uses it.  

Cyr is himself blocked by Cairn and the other Púca.

Since he couldn't effectively block her movement this phase, I'll assume he's using the GoP, which will have a chance to affect the two on the bridge, the one next to Cyr, and the female.  I'll study up on the effect to make sure I get it right and post response - thus wrapping up this phase - this afternoon or this evening.

BTW: Movement is 6 Hexes for full move, 3 Hexes for half (which allows a 1/2 Phase action - an attack, etc. - in the same phase). You can move double your full move in a phase at significant penalty to DCV.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Turn 01, Phase 08)*

*Conclusion Post for Phase 06 now edited to final form.*

*Acting this Phase:* Dílis, Cairn, Béar & all Púca (Gavril is recovering from being Stunned).

[sblock=MikeL]The branch wouldn't necessarily work better - just a different effect.  He could also fly by the Púca rather than straight into them, slashing with a knife as he passes.  The size differential makes it very difficult for him to actually knock one down, regardless of momentum.  He knows the Púca as fearsome warriors, immensely strong and tough but of only average intelligence.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn either continues to battle creatures at the bridge, if there are any there, or moves toward's maor's tent, if every puca at the bridge is already engaged.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]There is a beastie right next to him, and two are approaching across the bridge.  Cyr is also right there - all other Críu are out of immediate range of this small group and are otherwise engaged.  Any special actions/attacks/combat maneuvers - anything do increase your damage or OCV/DCV?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

[sblock=Mowgli]Sure!  Sign me up for summa dat damage increase stuff!!!  It's just that I have no idea how that would happen...  Unless, maybe using one axe in two hands would do that?  But, nah, I'd rather use both axes.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]I'll send you an e-mail later on 'splaining a few things about the damage system.  We're about to go have some Mexican food.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]OK, sounds good!  Hope you enjoyed your Mexican![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Turn 01, Phase 08) - Conclusion*

Dílis sees Skáth hare off after the Púca crossing the bridge and takes a moment to administer a 'love tap' to her fallen opponent.  _That should keep_ him _out of the rest of the fight._

Torn between concern for his new Críu-mate and the need to protect the Maor, Cairn arrives at a split second compromise and whirls to throw both of his _Túa_ at the thing.  Even as they leave his hands he is pulling his two 'spares' from his belt and turning to face the Púca beside him.  The flying Francisca fly true, and one slams into her chest with a thud.  She throws up an arm to deflect the other, which flies off into the darkness beyond the Maor's tent.

[sblock=Leif (and anyone else who wants a 'mechanics' description]I used Cairn's _Urchar Coir_, which is a Offensive Strike w/ thrown weapons (+4 DC, but maxed at +3 DC due to the base damage of the weapon) with one attack, and _Urchar Cosaint_, a Defensive Strike w/ thrown weapons (no damage bonus but a nice modification to Cairn's DCV), with the other.  

The offensive strike hit her in the chest, doing 3d6 (8) BODY damage on the dice.  BODY damage was multiplied by one for the hit location, and then reduced by 8 for her physical defense (native toughness plus scaly hide).  So the net effect was that no BODY damage was done.  However, STUN damage was 16 (the STUN mulitplier for a hit in the chest is 3, so 8*3 is 24, reduced by 8 for her defenses).

The defensive strike hit her on the arm, but did little enough damage that it was all negated by her defenses.

Finally, the combat maneuvers Cairn used modify his OCV and DCV until his next action phase (12, in this case).  Until his action comes up in Phase 12, he'll be at -2 OCV (-1 for each maneuver) and -1 DCV (-2 for attacking with two weapons, -1 for the offensive strike, and +2 for the defensive strike).

Then, Cairn used the last part of his phase to Quick Draw his remaining two _Túa_ (Francisca).

Clear as mud?

It appears really complicated until you get used to it - and in fact it is fairly complicated, but that's because I'm using quite a few optional rules.  To me the flexibility to allow characters to try almost anything is worth the added difficulty of negotiating the mechanics.[/sblock]

The Púca standing next to Cairn seems startled by the swiftness of Cairn's reactions, and his blow misses the axe wielding judge.  He blanches somewhat as Cairn turns to face him, a fresh set of axes already in hand.

Béar swings Thanatos with a savage snarl, but the agile Púca he's facing off against easily ducks the blow.  The creature's return blow slams into the big warrior's side, knocking the wind out of him and putting Béar on the ground.

Gavril shakes off his bemusement at the condition of his nightshirt just in time to defend himself from his opponent's follow up attack, taking a massive overhand blow of the hobgoblin's long sword with a two weapon block of his own.

Showing fantastic quickness for such a bulky creature, the Púca attacked by Skáth comes out from under Cyr's spell of peace to round on the diminutive Daoine.  His longsword lashes out and catches the fast flying Skáth on the leg, inflicting a shallow cut.

[sblock=MikeL]Minimal BODY and STUN, thanks to Skáth's extraordinary PD.[/sblock]

The final Púca also finally shakes off his momentary inclination to make friends, and completes his move across the bridge.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Turn 01, Phase 09)*

OOC: Alright Mikey - Skáth's up!  Just he and the female serpent thingy this phase.

Map as of conclusion of Phase 08 is now up in the previous post.  I zoomed in and further cut the resolution - y'all should see much improved load times now.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 29, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

OOC: Assuming that speech is free action

"Cairn, go get that snake, I'll keep this one busy."

Cyr pushes his staff little bit forward as if to block potential attack on Cairn as he retreats from the warrior. Suddenly he thrusts staff point forward jabbing at Pucka wrist attempting to pry the weapon from his hands.

OOC: Cyr goes on defensive, disarming and then tripping his opponent (unless opportunity for reverse presents itself)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2008)

OOC: Speech is indeed a free action.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 29, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth will retreat from the fight temporarily and search for the heaviest thing he can find and still fly with.  (OOC- I was thinking of maybe a large rock from the ring surrounding the camp fire).  He will grab it and assume a position over one of the bad guys to drop on it's head.

OOC- I realize this may take some time but Skath is not very effective with much else.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2008)

*Cairn MacSide*

If Cairn knows which snake thing to which Cyr is referring, then he will comply immediately, and give the other serpentine foe the full cuisinart treatment.

("He slices, he dices, he makes Julienne Snakes!")


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Turn 01, Phases 09 & 12)*

Skáth takes Phase 09 to separate himself somewhat from the fight and find a big rock to pick up.

[sblock=MikeL]He can find one on this side of the bridge and be back in the fight for Phase 12.[/sblock]

OOC: Everyone acts in Phase 12 - Skáth, the Serpent, Dílis, Cairn, Béar, Gavril, the 5 remaining Púca, then Cyr.

[sblock=Leif]He can indeed determine Cyr's intended target - there's only one 'Snake' - that's the one now 'standing' next to the Maor's tent.  (Think female Naga and you'll have a good physical description, though her abilities have nothing to do with that esteemed monster).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

In that case, Cairn moves to meet the foe that is near the Maor's tent, and "introduces" it to the blades of his axes.

Die Rolls:  1,1,5
Other Axe:1,3,6
Bonus Roll: 6
1d6=1, 1d6=1, 1d6=5, 1d6=1, 1d6=3, 1d6=6, 1d6=6 

Looks like I got him once?


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Skáth*

to hit with rock (1d6=6, 1d6=2, 1d6=6)

Skath takes his rock and unloads it on the bad guy at 610


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2008)

*Gavril*

Angered at being struck despite his defensive stance, Garvil changes tactics. With a roar he swings his shimmering blade in an all out attack (3d6=7). His dagger follows close behind in a carefully planned thrust (3d6=16) that proves to more feint than attack. 

OOC: [sblock]Offensive strike with sword and dagger. Might have hit with the sword, but obviously not with the dagger. I know the offensive strike increases by +4 DC, but I vaguely remember a 2d6 limit on his blade. Here's 3 for the blade if you need them and one for the heat. damage dice (1d6=4, 1d6=3, 1d6=1, 1d6=6). I trust you'll sort out how many dice to apply. May Gavril consider the campsite a cluttered environment for his Imshaol Ealaíontóir?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Conclusion, Turn 01)*

Skáth breaks off from his opponent briefly to swoop down and pick up the biggest rock he can carry.  Struggling aloft again, he makes his way high over the head of the Púca at his end of the bridge, sounds "Bombs away!”, and lets fly.  His makeshift missile impacts the hobgoblin’s arm with a meaty thunk, almost causing the critter to lose his sword and certainly leaving a bruise.

Having ensured the downed Púca won’t be rejoining the battle, Dílis turns her attentions to the sole remaining foe on her side of the stream.  She spins and quickly closes the distance to Skáth’s foe.  As she approaches she stoops and spins, whipping a foot with blinding speed into the Púca’s knee.  The knee gives with a sickening crunch and the goblin goes down – he’s conscious still, but won’t be rejoining the fight.

Hearing and heeding Cyr’s shouted reassurance that he could handle the Púca at the bridge, Cairn whirls and runs for the human torsoed serpent at the Maor’s tent.  The serpent lady notices Cairn’s approach and turns quickly from her observation of the battle to fire another bolt of sickly green bolt at the erstwhile judge.  The bolt slams into his chest, slowing his advance somewhat, and Cairn again feels the additional magic in the attack working against his innate defenses.  This time his defenses hold firm and he suffers no additional damage.  He finishes his closing maneuver and prepares to attack.

[sblock=Leif]Sorry, man.  Cairn's far enough away it takes a full move for him to close.[/sblock]

Angered at being struck despite his defensive stance, Gavril changes tactics. With a roar he swings his shimmering blade in an all out attack. The blow sweeps across his opponent’s abdomen, scoring a deep gash which the radiating heat from the blade immediately cauterizes.  His dagger follows close behind in a carefully planned thrust that proves to more feint than attack, as it passes over the head of his falling opponent.  With a grunt of satisfaction, the swordsman turns to seek another foe.  One presents itself quickly, as the Púca that did for Béar turns and strikes.  His attack is not well timed, however, and he misses cleanly.

The Púca facing Cyr quickly coordinate their attacks, attempting to force him to expose himself to one or the other.  They are partially successful – one of them lunges quickly and inflicts a shallow puncture just above the hip, but Cyr whips the end of his staff around to rap the Daoine’s wrist sharply.  The goblin’s sword falls from his suddenly numb hand.  Cyr’s other opponent is concentrating more on defense and misses his opportunity to attack.

[sblock=Current Conditions]Here are the conditions of the party after Turn 01 (and Post Segment 12 Recovery):

Skáth – Body: 05; Stun: 09; End: 10; Bleeding (-1 Body in Segment 01 of each Turn)
Cairn – Body: 15; Stun: 20; End: 26
Gavril – Body: 14; Stun: 06; End: 32; Bleeding (-1 Body in Segment 01 of each Turn)
Cyr – Body: 15; Stun: 18; End: 32; Bleeding (-1 Body in Segment 01 of each Turn)

Béar is moving feebly – conscious but unable to fight until he recovers some Stun.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Turn 02, Phase 03) - Call for Actions*

Acting this Phase: Skáth, Serpent Lady


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 4, 2008)

*Skáth*

Seeing the serpent lady using Magic, Skáth is very nervous about getting too close, so he will stay at least 50 ft away and let loose a knife

to hit serpent lady (1d6=1, 1d6=3, 1d6=4)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Turn 02, Phase 03)*

Skáth's dart flies true, but the hilt crashes into the lady's chest rather than the blade.  She grunts with the impact but doesn't seem sorely wounded, and doesn't allow the attack to distract her from the combat.

Again throwing out her hand, but this time pointing toward Gavril, she speaks a word in a ringing voice: _"Athchuimhneamh!"_

[sblock=For Gavril]For the second time in this battle, Gavril finds himself unable to act.  He is inundated with memories - strong enough that he experiences them physically as well - of his night with the Maora Clún.  However, in these memories her face morphs back and forth from the Maora's beautiful features to those of the serpent thing.

He may take no actions on his next phase, and will be at ½ DCV.  However, since _Sciath_ is semi-sentient, I will give him the full bonus for the dagger.

Also, the campsite is cluttered but not enough to take full advantage - when he can act he'll be able to get an additional +2 DCV by flinging cookpots, rocks, etc.[/sblock]

*Acting in Turn 02, Phase 04 (Next Up):* Dílis, Cairn, Béar, Gavril, and the Púca.


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn drives on toward the snake-wench, mindful of his "p's" and "q's."  (Being as careful as he can be, but still giving her the full "axe-master" treatment.)

"I think it's high time that you paid for your indiscretion in attacking the Queen's _Bairdeir_!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]You can actually melee with her this phase, as you closed last phase.  Assuming you're attacking with both axes, just roll me 3d6 for each attack.  If you wanna include some details as to the maneuvers you're using or anything, toss them in as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn goes into his spin move:  He flips the axe in his left hand around so that the blade is pointing to his left, while he holds the axe in his right hand so that it is also pointing to his left.  Then he crouches slightly and spins in a circle to his left, the axes held at different levels to slash the snake-wench to ribbons.

3d6 rolls:  8,11,8,8
Cairn attacking the snake wench (3d6=8, 3d6=11, 3d6=8, 3d6=8)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2008)

*Gavril*

A blank look comes over the usually animated warrior and his sword hangs uselessly in his hand a thin ribbon of smoke curling from the blade. Only his dagger hand suggests any awareness of the world around him. 

OOC: [sblock=DM]Can I count this as a phase as recovery since I can't attack?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2008)

[sblock=Scotley]Since you may not last the fight if you don't get some stun back I'll say yes.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Turn 02, Phase 04) - Conclusion*

Dílis closes the distance across the bridge, preparing to aid Cyr against his two opponents.  Both of them attack the staff wielding mystic - the sword misses but the enemy he disarmed retaliates with a vicious claw attack and inflicts several deep scratches in Cyr's neck.

In a very impressive looking move, Cairn whips his body around and uses the momentum to add to the speed of his axes.  The serpent neatly ducks under the higher of the two axes, but in so doing puts her torso in line for a blow from the other.  Her scales stop the razor edge from penetrating, but still gets the wind knocked out of her and collapses to the ground, struggling for breath.

When Béar notices Gavril in trouble, he struggles over to help his friend.  His movement distracts the Púca attacking Gavril, and the swordsman's weaving dagger does the rest.  The Púca's attack is blocked.

*Acting in Phase 06 (Next): Skáth and Cyr.*


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 9, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth will fly overhead to the enemy still attacking a party member, the puca attacking Gavril and throw another knife, remaining at least 25ft above this foe.

1d6=5, 1d6=2, 1d6=4


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Turn 02, Phase 06)*

Skáth soars high above the battle seeking an opponent, and homes in on the Púca facing Gavril and Béar.  He lets fly a knife that buries itself deep in the Púca's stomach, causing the creature to double over in pain and take a step back.

Meanwhile, as he begins a move against his armed opponent, Cyr takes note of Dílis' approach.  Thinking quickly, he swings his staff around and chops viciously into the shins of the goblin he disarmed on his last phase.  The Púca gives a pitiful wail and grabs its shin, dropping it's shield as it does so.

OOC: The Púca does not fall but will be slow to act on its next Phase.

*Next Up: Turn 02, Phase 8 (Dílis, Cairn, Béar, Gavril, and the Púca)*


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn's opponent having been knocked from its feet, the Executioner/Judge presses his advantage, trying to disable his opponents legs with his deadly axes.  (I'm not looking to make any kind of "called shot" if that will significantly lessen my chances for connecting significantly, just adding a bit of "color" or "flavor" to my actions.

Cairn's next attack(s):

6,3,2
5,3,6

(OOC:  ouch, not as good this time, hope I didn't mess myself up too badly!)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2008)

*Gavril*

Frustrated by the mental attacks, Gavril counters with what he knows best, hot steel and cunning. First he kicks some leaves into the air and spins about the sleeves of his pajamas and the plume of his hat flapping about. Then he suddenly reverses. His blades dart (3d6=5, 3d6=6, 3d6=9) forward to stab his foe and his skillful thrusts find the mark (3d6=13, 1d6=5). 

OOC: [sblock]I only asked for 2 sets of three d6, but for some reason I got three from IC. Use which ever you wish. I rolled damage for both blades. Defensive strike. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Skáth , go to Maor and keep him safe ! Call for help as needed ! We'll be busy for some time more and he might be in danger while we clean up here.

[sblock=Mowgli]
What effects Cyr has? I'm not clear if he has armor on or not!?
[/sblock]

And you, pathetic excuses for wariors, what did they breed you out of? Strong as an ox, slow as an ox with smarts to match! You should turn around and go graze out some weeds, not bother Queens Bairdéir in the night!

OOC: Next on Cyr TV, disarming of another goblin or putting disarmed one to sleep depending on Dilis' actions


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Turn 02, Phase 08)*

Quick as a thought, Dílis draws her blades and attacks the armed Púca threatening Cyr, but it unable to score a hit.  The Púca, on the other hand, proves deadly accurate with its broadsword.  It spins into a counterattack that opens a gash along the inside of the unfortunate minstrel's thigh from her knee almost to her groin.  The leg collapses under her and she goes down writhing.

The snake creature struggles to keep her serpentine body out of harm's way as Cairn sets into a frenzied attack with his axes.  She wriggles away from his best attacks and manages to escape significant damage, though it's plain to see she's completely on the defensive now.

Leaves and nightclothes fly as Gavril pulls out every trick he knows to confuse his opponent, and in an impressive show of teamwork he and Béar time their attacks perfectly.  Shimmer slides smoothly between the Púca's ribs - cauterizing as it goes - and Sciath slices the tendons inside the thing's elbow, neatly disabling the sword arm.  As the goblin is reeling from this attack, Thanatos slams into the poor creature's spine and it falls to the ground.  It is out of the fight - and out of this world.

The hobgoblin that Cyr smacked scrambles backward, trying to get out of the Keeper's reach as it regains its readiness for battle - or maybe it'll keep running.

[sblock=Remaining Combatants]Cyr faces two Púca at the camp end of the bridge.  One is disarmed.  Cairn faces a stunned/retreating serpent-woman, though she'll likely recover from being stunned on her next phase.  Gavril, Béar, and Skáth find themselves without opponents.  Dílis is down on the bridge with a serious wound to her thigh.[/sblock]

[sblock=Neurotic]I have been taking his armor into account, but haven't been giving it the descriptions it is due (small flares of light or shadow at the point of attack's impact, perhaps?).  Sorry about that.  The damage is a combination of VERY strong opponents and really good rolls.[/sblock]

*Next: Turn 02, Phase 09 (Skáth/Serpent Lady)*


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

OOC: Eh, eh. I put Dilis as depending on her and she goes out, some help tsk tsk... 

[sblock=Mowgli]
Now, I'll need some details about two Pucka.

1. is one who turned toward Dilis still threatening her or he returned his focus to Cyr? If so, he will be forced to let the other go.

2. If the one who dropped Dilis is still threatening Cyr steps in and swipes his feet under him (avoiding buckler on his arm in the process - that's why I'm not going for disarm) unless you can tell me that nerve strike works for Daoine too. 

3. What is general feel of the one retreating? Will he continue fighting or retreat? Also, what is general reputation of Pucka (retreat as needed to fight another day or unreasonable warriors fighting to the death?). Cyr is, as pacifist, willing to let him go, but not if he will return in few seconds to rake at him again. He will not kill him, but can disable him if needed.

Description might be sound and not flashes of light or along flashes of light. As I see it, armor is visible as ghostly form overlaying Cyr's body. It's as if attack strikes at metal armor and not flesh (including screechin of claws that draw accross and don't penetrate and such)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 15, 2008)

*Skáth*

Hearing Cyr call out to gt the Maor out of harm's way, Skáth will look to his tent.

OOC - Did the Maor and Maora share a tent?

Surprised no one else from the camp has yet awakened with all the nose and dying  going on, Skáth will go to the Maor's tent and inspect for a way to enter.

OOC - Also did the Maor not have guards posted that would be fighting as well?


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn, a bit embarrassed that he has not yet dispatched the snake creature, takes full advantage of the creature's momentary distraction and re-doubles his efforts to inflict more sigificant, lasting damage with his axes, swinging wildly now and executing a haymaker with each axe:

First attack :  6,2,2
Second attack:  3,1,1

extra rolls: 5,6,5

1d6=6, 1d6=2, 1d6=2, 1d6=3, 1d6=1, 1d6=1, 1d6=5, 1d6=6, 1d6=5


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2008)

*Gavril*

With a smooth metallic rasp, Gavril's blades drop into their sheaths. He runs forward and leaps grabbing a tent pole/rope and swings on it bringing both feet around to smash into the back of one of Cyr's foes. If his aim is true the first Púca will crash into the other. 

OOC: athletics check? (3d6=12)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2008)

*Hang on a Sec (Well, about 5 Secs)*

[sblock=OOC]Lemme get Phase 09 resolved, then we'll move on to Phase 12 (Everybody who's left).  Scott, I anticipate that Gavril will still have a target as the Púca won't act again until 12.  Leif, I'd say the same for Cairn but Serpent Chick will recover in Phase 09 and will act before Cairn in Phase 12 so I'm not sure yet where she'll be or what she'll be doing . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Well, Cairn certainly won't let the "serpent chick" get far from him if he can help it!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2008)

*Embassy Fight (Turn 02, Phases 09 & 12)*

Hearing Cyr's shout, Skáth flies swiftly toward the tent the Maor and the Maora shared with their servants.  A quick glance inside the open entry flap reveals the two servants laying in their own blood, their throats neatly cut.  The Maor Clún is writhing on his cot - alive but there is no way to determine the source of his torment from here.

[sblock=For Skáth]Now that you mention it, the swords the Púca are carrying look an awful lot like those longswords the armsmen have been handling so proficiently during the trip . . .[/sblock]

The serpent/woman retreats rapidly from Cairn's whirlwind axes, firing off another sickly green bolt as she goes.  Cairn feels the bolt strike his chest and again tests his resistance to the _Daoine_ magic.  This time it finds a chink in the 'armor,' and Cairn is rocked by a wave of nausea and pain as her poison goes to work.  So intent is his focus on the beast, however, that he still manages to chase her down and strike with his deadly axes.  He finally strikes a telling blow - or the accumulation of smaller blows overwhelms her - and she falls backwards to the ground (OOC: Unconscious).

The Púca that put Dílis down turns his attentions back to Cyr, and his vicious attack sorely tests the Keeper's spirit armor.  The longsword arcs in an overhand strike, and though the armor prevents a cut the force of the blow is numbing.  Quickly deciding this is currently the more dangerous foe, Cyr brings his staff back in line and thrusts the end into the Púca's chest, just below the sternum.  The Púca staggers backward, gasping for breath (OOC: Stunned).

Gavril sprints for the battle between Cyr and the two Púca and makes a flying leap for a tent pole.  His game leg betrays him, however, and his intended acrobatics are only partially succesful.  He just manages to grasp a rope and swing around, but rather than slamming booted feet into the small of the Púca's back he lands neatly in front of the surprised creature.  Taking a page from a cat he knew once, the swordsman takes a stance & expression that says "That's what I meant to do all along!"  The Púca, awed by the swordsman's acrobatics and already disarmed, chooses discretion over valor and sprints for the jungle.  Béar takes a couple of half-hearted strides in pursuit, then turns back to survey the scene instead.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Yield and you won't be harmed further and we will have time to help your mistress too. Persist and you may kill her by your delaying action.

Back edit:
Cyr immediately drops concentration on his armor and speeds toward the tent limping slightly as his hip wound makes itself known.

Skáth, what is Maors' condition?

Oh, and please, bind these two...I'll see what I can do with your wounds in just a moment. Take care of Dilis, she may be badly hurt!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2008)

*Battle's End*

The sole Púca remaining able to fight wisely chooses to drop his weapons instead.  He kneels at Cyr's feet, still gasping to regain his breath.

OOC: I'll get a summary of the situation and everyone's current conditions out this afternoon sometime.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gavril*

With Cyr going for the Maor, Gavril will move to the bridge and render what aid he can to Dílis.


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn does not even bother to wipe the puca blood from his axes, but goes straight to Maor's tent on Cyr's heels, to offer whatever aid he is able to the Criu's healer.  On the way there, he calls to Gavril, "Why don't you finish off these temprarily disabled puca, Gavril?  If we leave them alive, we'll probably just have to kill them again before long."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 16, 2008)

*Skath*

OCC - Mike, could you answer my questions below on your update post.  I have several questions about what the Maor's guards were doing that they did not involve themselves in the fight before I post his actions.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2008)

OOC: I did answer your questions:



Mowgli said:


> Hearing Cyr's shout, Skáth flies swiftly toward the tent the Maor and the Maora shared with their servants . . .
> 
> and
> 
> [sblock=For Skáth]Now that you mention it, the swords the Púca are carrying look an awful lot like those longswords the armsmen have been handling so proficiently during the trip . . .[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2008)

*sorry*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: I did answer your questions:




Sorry, I guess I thought it would be a new post, I did not see that you edited that one.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2008)

[sblock=For Leif/Cairn]







Leif said:


> "Why don't you finish off these temprarily disabled puca, Gavril?  If we leave them alive, we'll probably just have to kill them again before long."




A couple of potential problems you might want to think about:

1) Y'all are the good guys/hero types, and the official representatives of a law and order monarch.  It's generally cool to kill in the process of defending yourselves - and the definition of 'self-defense' is much looser than in the modern age - but now that the fight is over these guys should prob'ly be brought to the Queen trial and sentencing.

2) One of your Críu-mates has voiced fairly strong opinions about 'un-necessary' killing.  Now, I'm not one to interfere in party politics - if it's in character for Cairn to suggest and or follow through with this by all means feel free to do so and we'll let the chips fall where they may.  I just wanted to make sure Cairn's berserker fury hadn't caused temporary memory loss about this point.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2008)

*No Problem*



mleibrock said:


> Sorry, I guess I thought it would be a new post, I did not see that you edited that one.




OOC:  Didn't   It's from the description of the last two phases of the fight.  Now who's gettin' old?


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2008)

*Skáth*

OOC- Is the Maora no where in the tent?

Not caring too much for the Maor's servants, Skáth leaves the tent to find and heal Dillis.

Mike, can you give me a status so I know how many die to attempt?

examine/prep the wound (1d6=1, 1d6=4, 1d6=2)

Above was my natural healing proficiency  succeeding by 10 Woo Hoo


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2008)

*Post Combat Conditions*

Gavril finds Dílis in dire straits - the wound to her leg is grievous, and she is in grave danger of bleeding out within the next few seconds.

Everyone in the Críu was wounded, and with the exception of Cairn's (which were caused by the serpent lady's magic) those wounds continue to bleed.  No one is in immediate danger, but the wounds should be bound (Healing Skill check to stop bleeding for each wound) until they can be properly looked after.

OOC:  I'll start in on the investigation of the scene etc. tomorrow.


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"On second thought, Gavril, don't slay the puca, if you can help it.  We need to get them bound, or otherwise restrained, though.  How are we going to transport them back for trial?  Any thoughts, Cyr?  And please excuse my hasty violence?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2008)

*Healing Dílis*

Skáth's heroic attempts stop Dílis' bleeding (good thing the roll was so good - that much BODY damage leads to quite a penalty on the roll) and stabilizes her temporarily, but she's by no means out of the woods.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth will bind everyone's wounds

examine/prep the wound or himself (1d6=4, 1d6=5, 1d6=6)  - ouch!  That didn't help much.

examine/prep the wound or Cairn (1d6=4, 1d6=6, 1d6=6)

examine/prep the wound or Gavril (1d6=6, 1d6=6, 1d6=1)

examine/prep the wound or Cyr (1d6=3, 1d6=4, 1d6=6)

examine/prep the wound or Bear (1d6=4, 1d6=6, 1d6=1)

Is that everyone?


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Thanks, Skath.  You didn't complete your course of study at the Healers' Academy, did you?"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2008)

*Skáth*



Leif said:


> "Thanks, Skath.  You didn't complete your course of study at the Healers' Academy, did you?"




I might have been distracted by all the yelling to "Kill Them All and Let Allah Sort Them Out!"


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Ahh, I see," says Cairn, sheepishly.  "Well........"  Cairn picks at his fresh bandage applied by the Wee Skath, "This will certainly suffice, then, thanks."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2008)

*Lol*

OCC - OK you had me laughing out loud there Leif!!


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

OOC:  my pleasure.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr stopped in his tracks at Cairns outburst almost causing The Judge to bowl over him. He started turning his frown announcing a storm when Cairn amended his statement. Shaking his head Cyr starts running again.

What is the status of Maor? Are all servants dead?
OOC: First thing that Cyr will do is look at all rings Maor wears (including those in pockets and around his neck) and removing them from his person. Alert me if any of them is 'spiritual'.

Thank you, Skáth. Hopefuly we can have peaceful night from now on. Maybe we can even finish this mission successfuly even with this tragedy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2008)

*Aftermath*

Once Dílis is stable, Skáth makes her as comfortable as he can on the hard stone of the bridge and then makes his rounds on the rest of the Críu.  Soon he's got everyone's bleeding stopped and - with almost motherly admonitions for them not to tear the wounds open again - releases them  to their duties.

The Maor is now unconscious on his cot, his previously violent writhings now reduced to shivers.  He makes no response as Cyr examines him for rings.  He wears the traditional wedding band on his left ring finger - Cyr is somewhat surprised to find the spiritual resonance that indicates a 'true marriage,' a bonding of the spirits of two people.  He wears no other rings.

The servants are quite dead - throats cut with no sign of struggle.  They were taken in their sleep.

Of the Embassy guards, there is no obvious sign.  Their tents remain, as does the usual equipment one would expect for a two or three day trip through the jungle.

Two of the Púca are dead, one fled the scene.  One is still unconscious, one conscious and trying to crawl into the jungle.  He's not making very much progress due to his shattered knee.  The Púca that knelt in surrender takes advantage of the Críu's focus on healing and investigation to bolt into the jungle.

The serpent woman is still unconscious but is groaning and beginning to stir.

[sblock=Current Character Status]Once Skáth gets everyone bandaged:

Skáth: 5/7 BODY Remaining (2 BODY wound - Left Thigh)
Gavril: 14/17 BODY Remaining (3 BODY wound - Stomach)
Cyr: 14/17 BODY Remaining (2 BODY wound - Right Leg; 1 BODY wound - Head/Neck)
Cairn: 9/16 BODY Remaining (1 BODY wound - 1 BODY wound - Right Leg; 1 BODY wound - Chest; 2 BODY wound - Chest; 3 BODY damage - General)
Béar: 16/20 BODY Remaining (4 BODY wound - Chest)
Dílis: 1/10 BODY Remaining (9 BODY wound - Left Thigh)[/sblock]

[sblock=Cairn MacSidhe]Once the battle fueled adrenaline rush fades, Cairn begins to feel a mild burning sensation throughout his body - sort of like an all over heartburn, with a fever.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2008)

*Escaping prisoner*

[sblock=OOC]

How could he bolt with Thanatos threatening around his head?!?

As I recall Cairn went after Cyr, Gavril to Dilis, Skath made his rounds. Since Pucka that surrendered was only one concious isn't it logical he would be bound first? And Béar should be able to handle binding of helpless (or mostly so) foes...no? The one crawling could be brought back after binding snake lady and surrendered one it is no rush. And lady should be bound with the idea that it can take humanoid form (maybe Maora?)

Also, how many guards were there? If we assume that all of them are Pucka (doubtful) how many would we face if they attack again? But I believe we will find the bodies lying somewhere around.
[/sblock]

[sblock=IC]
After removing the ring, Cyr looks for signs of injury, poison or disease that could explain the shivering. Could that be caused by spiritual link with one who is hurt?

After assuring that Maor is as safe and healthy as he can make him, Cyr goes out and binds the wounds of prisoners and sets the broken leg fixing it with three metal bars he got out of his backpack.

"I don't think we'll have problems with transport. There are enought provisions for all of us and it should not be hard to keep them guarded at all times. They are capable of walking or will be tomorrow. I'll heal Dilis first, she is more important. We all need time to recover and loosing one day shouldn't be much of a problem, should it?

Can anyone look for the tracks of missing guards?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I have Gavril with Dílis, Cyr and Cairn heading for the tent, Skáth binding everyone's wounds, and Béar still down at the bodies of the southern-most Púca.

However, Cairn did specifically ask Gavril to bind the Púca, so I'll allow him to leave Dílis to Skáth (though that might be a little out of character for the romantic swordsman) and take care of that when he posts today (or whenever).  I just found it interesting that in all the confusion everyone had ideas about what they would do and directions for everyone else, but no one took on the task of securing the prisoners for themselves.  And while it would be logical to assume Béar would take it on himself to secure them, no one gave him specific instructions either, and he was wounded/knocked out during the battle - maybe he's still not thinking too clearly.

If Scotley decides Gavril will secure the prisoners I'll amend the 'Aftermath' post to reflect that.[/sblock]

There were 5 guards with the Embassy, a servant each for the Maor and Maora (they are now dead) and one of the Maor's advisors (Diarmuid), who seems to have disappeared.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]I have Gavril with Dílis, Cyr and Cairn heading for the tent, Skáth binding everyone's wounds, and Béar still down at the bodies of the southern-most Púca.
> 
> However, Cairn did specifically ask Gavril to bind the Púca, so I'll allow him to leave Dílis to Skáth (though that might be a little out of character for the romantic swordsman) and take care of that when he posts today (or whenever).  I just found it interesting that in all the confusion everyone had ideas about what they would do and directions for everyone else, but no one took on the task of securing the prisoners for themselves.  And while it would be logical to assume Béar would take it on himself to secure them, no one gave him specific instructions either, and he was wounded/knocked out during the battle - maybe he's still not thinking too clearly.
> 
> ...




OOC - Mike you still make no mention of the Maora?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2008)

OOC: Gavril will secure the prisoners since Skáth seems to have the wounded well in hand.


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

*Carin MacSidhe*

Cairn will make a roll call of the guards and servants, and try to get a lead on where any of them who are unaccounted for may have gone.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Mike you still make no mention of the Maora?




OOC: Hmmm . . . you are correct! 



Leif said:


> Cairn will make a roll call of the guards and servants, and try to get a lead on where any of them who are unaccounted for may have gone.




The servants are dead.  The Maor is incapacitated.  Of the Maora, the guards, and Diarmiud there is no sign.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2008)

*Skáth*

OOC - Mike,

Remind me again how many heals I can use in a day?  Is it 3/day and how is  a day determined, is it a 24hr period? or after a night's sleep?


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Remind me, just who is Diarmiud?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2008)

Diarmiud is the advisor to the Maor who was with the Embassy.

OOC: 

Skáth can use his healing 3 times before he needs a full shift of rest.  Theoretically, he could heal 3 times, rest for 6 or 7 hours (about 1/3 of the 20 hour day) and do it again - thus actually healing 9 times in a 'day.'  Though the healing leaves him physically exhausted, it wouldn't necessarily leave him sleepy, so practically he might find it difficult to sleep that much in a day.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2008)

OOC: If the fey's efforts aren't enough, Gavril will gladly lend his own medical skill as needed...


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn looks all around the area for tracks, spoor, or any sign of passage left by the missing folks.  He'll start at the edge of camp, and work outward in concentric circles until he's covered about 50 yards out.  That should take quite a while, so he'll probably need to rest after that.  (Or collapse in exhaustion!)


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 18, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cairn, I think we can safely assume that five guards equal five Pucka warriors. And it is quite possible given my vision and Gavril's dream that Maora is this snake thing. We already know she is fae.

I can take one of you and heal overnight. We'll need to sleep in order to do so however. So, who should I take and are the rest of you willing to take guard shifts?

I'll also heal some less serious injury? Let's see, Cairn, Skáth would you allow those cuts of yours healed so you can track and scout unimpeded?

OOC: Cyr can take wounds off one or two least wounded and heal properly (and completely) one most seriuosly hurt. 

Mowgli, please confirm this: If Cyr takes the wounds off Cairn (several light wounds) and all from Skáth he can still heal Dilis by the late morning and he himself be healthy in same time?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2008)

*Healing Up*

OOC: See the OOC thread for the return of an old restriction on the healing process.

[sblock=Cyr]Cyr's wounds - whether recieved in battle or through the more rapid of his two healing powers - will heal at a rate of 1 BODY/Hour of complete rest (no other actions).  He's taken 3 points himself.  Skáth's taken 2 points.  Cairn's taken 7, but in three separate wounds (1,1 and 5).  To draw Skáth's wounds and Cairn's two lighter wounds puts Cyr at 7 points of BODY damage (from 5 separate wounds).  It will take 7 hours of complete rest for him to heal all of that damage.  Preparing/engaging in the ritual to heal another Críu member with his slower form would halt that self healing process for the time he is not resting.

Keep in mind also that each attempt at the rapid form of healing uses 15 ENDurance.  That's not really a factor as long a he can rest for a minute or so between attempts, but two attempts in a row without rest will almost knock him out.

So it's really up to you how much he takes on, and how much time he wants to rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2008)

*Béar Speaks Up*

"But there are six Púca.  Three captured, two dead, and one fled.  Plus the snake lady."

[sblock=Leif]I don't want to assume anything, so let me know how Cairn responds to Cyr's reasoning.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 18, 2008)

*Skáth*

Knowing he does not have much of a body to begin with and being at full health a priority to himself and the party, Skáth will heal himself first:

supernatural healing on Skáth (1d6=1, 1d6=3, 1d6=5)

This will heal two points of his leg's damage with with target number of 15 from the examining and prep roll from earlier.

He will then move to Dillis:

supernatural healing on Dillis (1d6=6, 1d6=3, 1d6=1)

This will heal 3 points of her damage:

He will follow this with Cyr:  - see out of Character thread mike posted for healing on Cyr.


OOC - Mike, I have a question...since we are going to the magical healing of each locational wound only once, would I be able to make an attempt to bind and prep once and if, I roll poorly re-roll it so my target numbers are better?

It would be equivalent to bandaging and checking the next day to see if the woulds are getting better.

I kinda mesed up in Dillis in that I rolled 3d6 thinking it was a skill check but I should have devoted more die since she had such massive wounds.  Since it was my fault, I'll stick with what is here but I am wondering in the future if I roll  say 4d6 and the rolls are really bad, could I postpone healing that wound to the next day and reroll hoping for better rolls thus lowering the target numbers?


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn is impressed by Cyr's reasoning, and thinks that he is probably correct, at least somewhat so, if not totally so.  But Cairn will continue his pointless patrollilng anyway, just to cover all the bases.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2008)

Gavril speaks up. "Perhaps Diarmiud was the 6th Puca? How is the Maor?" Turning to Cry he adds, "I will gladly stand watch while you perform your healing rites or sleeps as the case may be." He adjusts his hat and considers the question of shifting forms. "I wonder is there any way to see the other forms these Puca had? Or force them to change? Will they be different under the light of day?" He is thinking out loud, but considering what he knows of such lore.

OOC: knowledge check? (3d6=4)


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 19, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr will take Cairn's wounds (since Skath is healed) and then take Dilis into the tent for healing. This is mostly for protection from the elements (altough it is possibly for protection from elemental force of Gavril's libido  we don't want him to be distracted from guarding), but also to remove Cyr and Dilis from potential ambush threat while they are helpless.

He takes his kit, ignites soe incense in small censor and starts meditating, accelerating Dilis' natural healing to incredible levels. In the tent, within incense smoke, a watcher might see quick movement of series of various medicine man, from shamans to local witches to real city doctors as shadowy forms that look at Dilis, but this might be just an illusion.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

*Healing Cairn*

OOC:

OK, let's take this one step at a time.  Healing Cairn first.  I'll let you take care of describing the effects as they appear to the group.

Cyr needs to make an EGO roll.  The target # is 13-, minus 1/die of effect he wants to use (so if he wants to use his ability at full power - 5d6 - he'll need to roll 8 or less on 3d6 to overcome the dread of taking all that damage and activate his ability).

Once he succeeds at that roll, he'll need to roll 5d6 (or however many he wants to use).  Each 1 rolled heals 0 Body, each 2,3,4 or 5 heals 1 point of body, and each 6 heals 2 points of body.

Once you take care of that we'll look into healing Dílis.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

*Miscellaneous Actions/Questions*

Cairn spends some fruitless time searching for signs of the missing guards.  All of their equipment remains in the tents other than their swords and bucklers.  There are no bodies, no tracks (other than those of the one Púca that ran away), and no blood or other remains.

Musing about their opponents as he stands watch, Gavril recalls a text he read once on the subject of the Daoine deBith.  Some do have the ability to shift their shape, other's to spin strong illusions to disguise themselves.  It is thought that the Daoine often use these tricks to blend with human society for various purposes - feeding off the rich emotional pallette of a large town, obtaining supplies, spying or just getting into general mischief.  In such cases, it is normal for them to revert to their natural form if rendered unconscious - in almost all instances maintaining the alternate form requires concentration.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 19, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr bandages his own body on places where Cairn is injured and taking deep breath he concetrates and puts his hand over the wounds.

[sblock=For Mowgli]
I believe we already described the visible effects?
[/sblock]

Both rolls for Cairn small wounds succeded (3d6-1=10, 3d6-1=12) 
and healed 1 BODY each(1d6=2, 1d6=4) 

Big wound:
Cyr will try twice (if first attempt fails)
EGO checks and healing roll (3d6-5=10, 3d6-5=8, [5,3,3,4,5] = (20)) 

Anything at all important or specific on Maor? And how did he react to ring removal?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

*Gavril*

Gavril takes a moment to share what he knows about the Daoine deBith and their illusion and shapechange abilities, as he is never shy about letting others in on the fact that he knows more than they do about something.


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Thank you, Friend Cyr, for your healing touch and caring heart.  I am very grateful for your help and friendship, and I shall try harder to curb my hasty tongue for your sake." 

OOC:  Mowgli, I didn't follow the die rolls, exactly.  How bad off is Cairn now?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

Cairn's leg wound and his minor chest wound are healed.  He is still down 5 BODY from his large chest wound.  Additionally, he is beginning to feel a little feverish.

The Maor's condition does not change with the removal of his ring.  He is still semi-conscious at best - not lucid - and in the grips of a fairly high fever.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

Gavril will see what he can do for Cairn and, since he's treating fever anyway, he tries his remedies on the Maor as well. 

OOC: First Aid Checks (3d6=12, 3d6=14) Oh well, doesn't look like he'll impress anybody with this doctoring today...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

OOC: Oh, well.  It's his needlework he really takes pride in anyway.


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Gentlemen, I'm beginning to feel a distinct chill!  I think the those creatures have exposed us to some mysterious contagion.  Don't get too close to either me or the Maor, I implore you.  Except that you should treat Maor as best you can, while being careful not to needlessly expose yourselves to infection."  Cairn is wanting his Mommy!  No!  Scratch that!!  Get him to a doctor, quick!


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 19, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth will look at Cairn's wounds to see if there is an infection that might be the cause of the fever or if it might be a poison.

He will also look over the Maor for sign's of an injury.

OOC - What do you want for a roll here Mike?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

*Cairn's Sucking Chest Wound (It REALLY Sucks!)*

Cairn's wounds were all bruises - no broken skin anywhere.  One of his chest wounds and his leg wound are now gone over to Cyr, of course, but the remaining bruise on his chest is massive.

Roll a Healing Skill check.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 19, 2008)

*Skáth*

non-magical healing skill check (1d6=1, 1d6=4, 1d6=2)


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 19, 2008)

*Skáth*

non-magical healing skill check (1d6=1, 1d6=4, 1d6=2)


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 22, 2008)

*Sick leave*

My little ones are having a bit of pneumonia, so I'll be spotty with posting as I'm not at work. NPC me as neccessary.

Since they started daycare they are more sick then healthy  but everyone assures me that's normal. Bleh!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2008)

[sblock=neurotic]Unfortunately, that does seem to be the case. My youngest son, who just turned four, started pre-school in January and he's been sick pretty much ever since with just a short break during the summer. Best advice I can give you is teach them to wash their hands often and independently. Hope they are feeling better soon.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2008)

Neurotic,

That children get sick is, indeed, a given and must be dealt with as such.  But PNEUMONIA???  In my experience this is quite a rare and dangerous disease.  I hope your little ones are ok, and make very speedy full recoveries.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2008)

[sblock=Neurotic]Best wishes for their speedy recovery!  Scotley is right on with the hand washing - Caroline started getting sick more often when she entered pre-school, but then either her immune system caught up or the hand washing did.[/sblock]

[sblock=MikeL]Cairn's bruise appears to be the surface manifestation of some sort of poison - it's not just your normal cut/bruise type wound, and not something Skáth's healing will take care of.  However, he knows just the combination of nasty tasting herbal infusions and raunchy smelling poultices to draw the poison out (he thinks).  Once the poison's gone, the remaining damage can be healed as normal.  It's possible this is what's wrong with the Maor as well.[/sblock]

[sblock=Leif]Cairn definitely feels like his fever is getting worse, as is the pain in his chest . . .[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 23, 2008)

*Skáth*

After inspecting Cairn and the Maor closer, he realizes it seems to be a poison and begins gathering herbs and other aromatic things to help draw out the poison, or is Skáth just having fun with Cairn at his expense?


----------



## Leif (Sep 23, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Thank you, Skáth, for your help.  I definitely feel a distinct chill, and I fear that I may be worsening.  Please do what you can for me.  If I don't make it, lay me to rest with the Bairdeir.  Do NOT let my family claim my body and effects."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 23, 2008)

*Skáth*



Leif said:


> "Thank you, Skáth, for your help.  I definitely feel a distinct chill, and I fear that I may be worsening.  Please do what you can for me.  If I don't make it, lay me to rest with the Bairdeir.  Do NOT let my family claim my body and effects."





"Oh Shut up!!  You are not dying this day my friend...I may not have attended all the healing classes at the academy but I can draw this poison out with my eyes closed."


----------



## Leif (Sep 23, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Oh, bless you, my friend!  Ahhh, my sight grows dim, I fear that I may be going soon..... it has been an honor to have befriended you, noble Skáth!  Bury me not on the lone prairie!  Oh, hey, my eyes do still open!"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 24, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth calls upon Cyr and Gavril to help him prepare the herbs he needs.  He will also add a heaping helping of garlic, knowing it does nothing to help draw out the toxin but is also harmless to the concoction, wanting to have a bit of fun with his friend's dramatics.  He will let in Gavril and Cyr on the joke so they may enjoy it as well.  He dips bandages in the mixture, warms them to near 100 degrees and places them over Cairns wounds and also wraps his head in them.

Skáth tells Cairn,  "Now you need to rest and stay quiet, these bandages will draw out the toxin and and the warmth with help denature the protein.  I will check on you again mid-night."

Skáth will prepare another mixture without the garlic and will do the same for the Maor.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2008)

*Gavril*

Happy to oblige, Gavril seeks out the requested herbs and checks on Dillis and the prisoners. He reminds the others, "Be on your guard, there is still one of the Puca on the loose."


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn, totally at the mercy of Skáth, slips off to sleep, with the stench of the garlic in his nostrils.  His dreams are full of daoine cursed with body odor who hold his nose deep in their armpits.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 24, 2008)

*I'm back*

OOC: It is "just" bacterial pneumonia and not yet down in the lungs, but in upper nasal passages. Nothing little bit of Sumamed (broad spectrum antibiotic) cannot handle. Now it's granny time, as they seem to recover nicely.

It's a bugger that my brother had his wedding this weekend and all I could is go to church ceremony and then leave  Bad timing...

Thank you all for well wishes, I hope they'll get better. They will ofcourse fall ill again when they start daycare, but hopefully nothing so bad.

our pediatritian assures us it's quite normal for first several months


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 24, 2008)

*Drawing the Poison*

[sblock=OOC]I took the liberty of making the Healing check for you to speed things along a little (I've been working on other projects and neglecting this one somewhat, so we're moving slow).[/sblock]

After consulting with Cyr and Gavril, and borrowing a few of Cyr's herbs, Skáth puts his extraordinary knowledge and healing skills to work.  By that evening the fever of both men has broken and they are resting peacefully.  It is likely they will sleep through the night.  There is some physical damage left by the poison that will need to heal (or to be healed) as well.

[sblock=OOC (Again)]I now have Cyr and Skáth healed completely, Cairn's leg and minor chest wound healed but with his major chest wound and poison damage remaining, Gavril with a stomach wound, Béar with a chest wound, and Dílis with the majority of her leg wound.  And the Maor with some significant physical damage.  Everyone should be sound enough to travel by the morning even without healing, but there is an entire day/night to be spent while Cairn and the Maor sleep it off . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 24, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr will not rest until those most in danger are safe, thus, he takes Dilis and after several hours of meditation emerges from the tent, tired, but pleased.
"Dilis is fully healed and will walk when she wakes up."

He eats, rests for a little, walks around to straighten little bit and then goes on to work on Maor.

At some time around midday he will emerge (again) announce "Maor is healed." and then roll in his blanket (or in the tent if there is one free) and fall asleep.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 24, 2008)

*Skáth*

Having had a better than Cairn night sleep and seeing that Cyr has taken great care of Dillis and the Maor, Skáth will go to work again on Cairn, Bear and Gavril.

He removes the previous bandages, checks on how everything is healing and will apply fresh bandages.

non magical healing skill check of Cairn (1d6=5, 1d6=1, 1d6=5)

non magical healing skill check of Gavril (1d6=2, 1d6=3, 1d6=6)

non magical healing skill check of Bear (1d6=4, 1d6=1, 1d6=5)

[sblock=OOC - Mike] - Mike, I need specifics to know how many die to devote to each wound.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2008)

Neurotic said:


> ...he takes Dilis and after several hours of meditation emerges from the tent, tired, but pleased.




OOC: Hey that looks like one of Gavril's posts...


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 24, 2008)

*Hehe*



Scotley said:


> OOC: Hey that looks like one of Gavril's posts...




Gotta love the way you think there Scott!!


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2008)

OOC, Gavril and Dilis:  hehehe, you guys!

IC:  Carin continues to rest as best he can, which is not bad at all, thanks to his skilled friend Skath!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC - Mike] - Mike, I need specifics to know how many die to devote to each wound.  Thanks.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC - MikeL]Gavril's wound is Minor (1-3 pts), Béar's is Moderate (4-6 pts) and Cairn's is Major (7+ pts).

Note that your Healing rolls were good enough for successes even using all five dice, so the only effect of going full blast on every roll will be the END Skáth uses - which he'd actually recover pretty quickly.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2008)

OOC: May have jumped the gun somewhat on announcing the complete recovery of the Maor and Dílis . . .


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar (right this time *

Dilis [6,2,1,4,6] = (19); 
Maor [5,5,3,6,3] = (22)

I'm not sure if this is better then what fae healer got...but Maor will get better for sure 

Sorry for the confusion, there was some misunderstanding about ceremonial healing...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2008)

[sblock=OOC - Neurotic/Cyr]Healing restores damage the same way wounding inflicts it - that is, each 1 restores zero BODY, each 2 through 5 restores one BODY, and each 6 restores two BODY.  Thus, Cyr heals both Dílis and the Maor for 6 BODY points.  Better for both of them, but Dílis still carries a fairly significant wound (3 points) that will have to heal naturally.  The Maor is still suffering from BODY damage as well.  Both are now able to travel, but Dílis' leg is still impaired and she may need to ride Gavril's horse.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]
Which is of course, much better then having to rider Gavril 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2008)

Neurotic said:


> [sblock=Mowgli]
> Which is of course, much better then having to rider Gavril
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Neurotic][/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 25, 2008)

*Skáth*



Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC - Neurotic/Cyr]Healing restores damage the same way wounding inflicts it - that is, each 1 restores zero BODY, each 2 through 5 restores one BODY, and each 6 restores two BODY.  Thus, Cyr heals both Dílis and the Maor for 6 BODY points.  Better for both of them, but Dílis still carries a fairly significant wound (3 points) that will have to heal naturally.  The Maor is still suffering from BODY damage as well.  Both are now able to travel, but Dílis' leg is still impaired and she may need to ride Gavril's horse.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC - Mike]  Not to beat a dead horse, but to be clear, since Skath has not tried healing the wound Cyr worked on, it wouldn't necessarily have to heal naturally right, Skáth could also work on it right?[/sblock]

Well, since I already stated I was going to work on Gavril, Bear and Cairn's wounds, I will go ahead.

During the night, Skáth makes his rounds checking on all the injured in the party.  He checks on Gavril first, mainly to make sure he is still in his own tent and not bothering Dillis.  Knowing Gavril travels slowly as it is, he decides to go ahead and heal him a bit.

magical healing skill check for Gavril (1d6=6, 1d6=4)

gives Gavril 3 points of body healing.

Skáth will next make his way to Dillis and sees she is still injured but sees Cyr is working on her diligently so he will save what he has to offer for another time.  

He will next check on the Maor and see how his dressing are doing at drawing up the poison.  The Maor's wounds are very minor now, after Cyr nearly completely healed him and since the Maor is not one of the Bairdier, Skáth will opt to wait on him a bit.  Skáth kinda thinks to himself, _might serve him right giving the queen so much trouble_  By the time he finishes checking on the Maor, Skáth is feeling much less tired from his healing of Gavril and moves on.

He next makes his way to Bear.  Skáth is always impressed by the big fellow, partly because of his size and admires the way he handles himself, but also because he never complains - _"part of his training I guess"_  Overcome with admiration for Bear, Skáth will take some time healing Bear at this early hour.

magical healing skill check for Bear (1d6=2, 1d6=1, 1d6=1, 1d6=4)

Gives Bear 2 points of healing to his wounds

Feeling he could have done better, Skáth is a little disappointed with his performance for his man-crush but knows Bear appreciates it.  

Feeling a little tired, Skáth will take in some of the night air as he moves to Cairn.  He first checks on the poison drawing bandages and checks Cairn's fever.  He next looks at that wound, _"it is a nasty one"_.  Seeing Cairn rest so peacefully, Skáth begins to use his 
empathy skills to invade Cairn's dreams.  As he does this he finds the pain and fever invade even Cairn's dreams and even here he is not at peace so Skáth will lay hands on Cairn with all his being.

magical healing skill check for Cairn (1d6=6, 1d6=1, 1d6=4, 1d6=3, 1d6=4)

Gives Cairn 5 points of body healing to his wounds.

When he finishes, he falls to his butt exhausted but satisfied as Cairn now seems to be at peace, at lest in his sleep.

Skáth will leave Cairn's area and walk back to the Maor's tent where he will spend the rest of the night resting and recovering from his healing attempts.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2008)

*Gavril*

When morning comes Gavril sits by the fire with a mug of strong tea mending his slashed pajamas with silken thread and a fine needle. He and Bear had a long watches so that the healers and the wounded could rest. He is uncharacteristically grim perhaps a mood brought on by the damage to his wardrobe. "My friends we have some decisions to make. We must decide if it is best to return the Moar home or continue our journey. What should we do with the prisoners? My suggestion would be to take them to the queen. What of the escaped one? I would hear your thoughts on these matters and a progress report on the wounded."


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"If I were whole, my purely personal preference would be to immediately hunt down our escaped foes so that we can bring them to justice together with their fellows.   But, clearly, our first duty is to Maor, before any other such personal indulgence, so I see it as our undeniable duty to see him safely home before we do anything else.  If I have overlooked some item of importance, please let me know?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC - Mike]  Not to beat a dead horse, but to be clear, since Skath has not tried healing the wound Cyr worked on, it wouldn't necessarily have to heal naturally right, Skáth could also work on it right?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC - MikeL]Skáth healed Dílis in Post 211 (or thereabouts) for 3 points.  He could still work on the Maor.

Excellent post, BTW!  I liked all of it, but the man-crush thing had me in stitches . . . and made me wish Bill was still playing.  He'd have loved it![/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 26, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

I think we should proceed, Maor is safe and in good company. Of course, ultimately, it's his decision.

Same with the prisoners, we can bring them along and put them to trial under Queens law.

One that escaped proved that he is smart by not fighting to death; he will spread glory of Queens Bairdéir to fae. I'd let him go.


----------



## Leif (Sep 26, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Is Cairn empowered to convene a court to try these neer-do-wells?  If so, what are the necessary procedures to do that?  If he can't do that, then are there any local Judges around here who can, or is this a matter for the Queen?

OOC:  I'm hoping that Cairn can convene a valid, legal court, appoint other Bairdeir to act as counsel, and proceed accordingly.  Cairn prefers to "comandeer" in the Name of the Queen a local courtroom to hold the trial, and, in the event that guilt is established, surrender the prisoners to local officials for imprisonment.  (We might want to check out their facilities first, and make sure that they're up to snuff.)  Am I even on the right track here?


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 26, 2008)

*Skáth*

Is the Maor conscious?  

My vote whether he is conscious or not is to continue but if he orders us back for a valid reason, I feel we should turn around.


----------



## Leif (Sep 26, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn agrees with Skáth that Maor's wishes for us should be honored first, and only then our own desires.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2008)

*Béar*

"The assumption that the Maor is innocent of wrongdoing may be a faulty one.  It is true he was coerced and injured, but that doesn't prove his innocence.  I believe that given the importance of the principals involved, the Queen should decide the guilt or innocence of those involved and should directly mete out consequences.  My vote is to take the whole lot of them to the Queen - though we could probably try and sentence the Púca and the female Daoine ourselves."


----------



## Leif (Sep 26, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



Mowgli said:


> "The assumption that the Maor is innocent of wrongdoing may be a faulty one.  It is true he was coerced and injured, but that doesn't prove his innocence.  I believe that given the importance of the principals involved, the Queen should decide the guilt or innocence of those involved and should directly mete out consequences.  My vote is to take the whole lot of them to the Queen - though we could probably try and sentence the Púca and the female Daoine ourselves."



"Actually, I have been giving some thought to how we can effect a trial of these _ALLEGED_ miscreants.  My thoughts are running in this way:  I shall assume the bench, so two other Bairdeir will necessarily need to assume the roles of Prosecutor and Defense Counsel.  My thought was to have you, Béar, assume the Prosecutorial duties. [OOC:  since he is being npc'd currently, Mowgli, perhaps you could select a player to speak for him?  - just a thought]  And I can think of none better than the silver-tongued Gavril to assume the duties of Defense Counsel!"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2008)

OOC: Do be careful, I've no doubt that Gavril will have the whole matter dismissed in short order and indeed we might end up paying restitution for wrongful prosecution if he really gets fired up. Perhaps this is a matter best passed on to the queen. These prisoners are of a different order than those we normally handle as Bairdeir if I understand things correctly.


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  You do Cairn an injustice!  Don't you think that he can control his courtroom?  Now, he might just have to hold Gavril in contempt, if he gets too unruly, and give him a day or two in jail to consider his trial strategy....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2008)

*What to do, what to do?*

OOC:

If you guys want to hold a trial for some or all of the miscreants here before returning to Tearmann, Béar will agree to serve as prosecutor - it suits his temperament.  MikeL can take Béar's part (if he doesn't mind).  The whole trial by jury of peers doesn't really apply - cases are presented to the presiding judge who is responsible for deciding innocence/guilt and assigning equitable consequences where appropriate.


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Cairn is all for it, but the opinions of the other Bairdéir will carry the day.  I don't want to get the game bogged down in something that no one else will find interesting at all.  We can just as easily turn them over to other authorities, and Cairn will recuse himself as being too intimately involved in these events to be able to rule impartially.  In fact, that might be better, in a way, because we could all conceivably be called as witnesses for the prosecution.  Nevertheless, Cairn is more than willing to dispense a bit of "frontier justice," if all pcs agree that it should be done that way.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 30, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar Torramh*

OOC:
Cyr is hard-core pacifist and he would argue against death sentence vehemently (and thus would bog us down into philosophical discussion). I'd rather we turn them to other authorities.

He would however bow to majority eventualy, after bitter battle for captives lives 


Did snake thing turn to Maora (or is she recognizable as such once we could observe her in peace)?

Is Maor concious? If not, how soon can we travel? Based on assumption of two healers...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2008)

OOC:

The Maor is conscious and able to travel - at a relaxed pace - the next morning.  The snake lady has not shifted shape to the Maora's beautiful form.

[sblock=Skáth & Cairn]_If_ the snake thing is the Maora, it is likely that she is now in her true form, and was using her Daoine abilities to appear in the Maora's form previously.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 30, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth will tell the party, "I am not really comfortable serving as a lawyer nor am I comfortable judging these miscreants. I am afraid, my friends, we may not know all that is going on here.  I would prefer to take them to our queen let her do with them as she would.  On the other hand, I am not opposed to keeping them in line should they misbehave or is you (looking at Cairn) think you see them misbehaving!"


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Yes, Cyr, the snake-creature did have the form of the Maora.  The question now is this:  How long has the demon been posing as Maora?  Was this some new ruse by the demon, or has the impostor been posing as Maora for some unknown length of time now?  I suppose that the best course of action would be for us to bring the daoine straight to the presence and judgment of Our Queen.  I do not relish the long, difficult journey with the captives, however.  Of course, it is still possible that we may discover that this demon has worked much more mischief than we are now aware."

[SBLOCK= OOC]I apologize for my previous brain-cramp regarding this post.  Hopefully, it makes more sense now.  Or, then again, maybe no so dang much. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2008)

OOC: How long does Gavril think it will take at a 'relaxed pace' to reach the queen?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2008)

OOC: 7 or 8 days.  Note that your most direct route back to Tearmann does take you very close to Clún.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2008)

*Gavril*

OOC: With the reduced number of persons do we have enough supplies to make the journey back to the Capital?


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

We still didn't hear from Maor. What are his wishes?

I think we should make our way toward Clún and then depending on circumstances we go to The Queen or send someone to report.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2008)

*Maor Clún*

The Maor wishes to return to Clún, of course.  There are probably enough supplies to see you safely to Tearmann if you ration a little, but you could also resupply at Clún.

Dílis suggests that the eyes of the Maora be bound and that she be gagged as well, to do as much as possible to prevent further use of magic.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

As you wish, Maor Clún.

May I suggest that we send a runner to inform Maor Radharc of our delay. And maybe to continue immediately for Tearmann. Maybe Bear would be willing to represent You in this capacity and continue toward Tearmann to see Queent Mathair.
Turning to Bear.

I nominate you because you are most able to travel alone and can take care of yourself in case of trouble en route. You, of course, are free to say no to any afore mentioned suggestions.

[sblock=Mowgli]
I figure this is as good time as any to remove Bear from the party.

Could Cyr focus long enough so he can maintain haste spirit for some meaningful time to enhance our horses speed? So we can get back faster and still ride easily...
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 1, 2008)

*Skáth*

To the Maor, "Why do you want to return, once word of this gets out, you will much more susceptible to another attack, would it not be better to continue on as if nothing has happened until we get a better handle on it all?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2008)

Neurotic said:


> [sblock=Mowgli]Could Cyr focus long enough so he can maintain haste spirit for some meaningful time to enhance our horses speed? So we can get back faster and still ride easily...[/sblock]




[sblock=Cyr]The problems wouldn't be with his ability to concentrate, but there are two:

1. This power uses 5 endurance/phase, which can't be recovered while he's using the power - he'd find himself near passed out in exhaustion after about 3½ minutes.  It was designed to provide escape or tactical maneuvering rather than long term travel benefits.

2.  The quality of the travel would not be any easier than if the horses could naturally travel at that speed - this power doesn't provide enhancement to comfort/maneuverability/etc., only to speed.  It won't change terrain or make it any easier to navigate.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2008)

*Maor Clún/Béar*

Maor Clún:
"I would prefer to recover from my wounds in the comfort of my own home.  In addition to this, it appears that my household has been infiltrated by those who wish me and mine ill.  I wish to return and investigate this matter."

Béar:
"I will make the run to Radharc to inform the Maor there that Maor Clún will not be coming - if that remains his wish.  Radharc is in the opposite direction from Tearmann from here.  With your party being slowed by the wounded, it is likely that I will be able to complete my errand and catch up with you before you reach Tearmann."


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn remains silent during this conversation, leaving the planning to those best suited to it.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2008)

*Gavril*

"With all due respect Maor, I believe that the Queen will wish to discuss this matter with you in person. More importantly, I believe she will want to question the prisoners directly and as they are likely the subject of your own investigation it makes sense that you should accompany them."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2008)

*Maor Clún*

[sblock=Gavril]You see a very brief look of consternation cross the Maor's face as you mention him being questioned by the Queen - it's gone almost before you notice it.[/sblock]

"Well, if you think it best I'll accompany you to Tearmann.  I do seem to remember that Queen Máthair takes a personal interest in the goings on in her kingdom.  Surely you won't begrudge me the chance to stop in at the house and check on my people?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn pulls Gavril aside and whispers to him, "Tell him that we insist upon having a Bairdeir with him at all times while he says his goodbyes.  I have a bad feeling about letting him be alone."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 2, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

I apologize for my misplaced curiosity, Maor, but could You tell me of Your marriage ceremony? While healing you, I couldn't but notice you wear symbol of true marriage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2008)

*Maor Clún*

The Maor gives Cyr a puzzled look, but tells of his marriage to his childhood sweetheart.  Both were from 'noble' families (such as there were in the time before Máthair united the country).  Their parents arranged the marraige when they were children but neither of them knew this until the Maor announced their engagement.  Their families had encouraged them subtly throughout their lives to foster friendship in hopes that the 'necessary' marriage would also be one of love.  They have been married for 15 years, have 2 children - a boy and a girl - and in spite of the usual rocky times occurring in every relationship they remain very much in love.

[sblock=Cyr]Cyr believes that the Maors tale is truthful.[/sblock]

[sblock=Skáth]The Maor's surface emotional state is congruent with the story he tells.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 2, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

[sblock=Mowgli]
Is there a way for Cyr to 'see' that snake thing and Maora are the same and that ring is not bound to this version of Maora?

I'm fairly sure that is, Cyr is sure that Maora is replaced, the ring protects the Maor somewhat from her (on some level). As we remain until the morning, Cyr will attempt his divination focusing on Maora and using the ring as focus.

When you OK it, I'll describe the ritual.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2008)

[sblock=Cyr]Skáth and Cairn have pretty much concluded from their knowledge of the Daoine that the snake thing is the true form of the person you knew as the Maora.

It's already morning - Cyr spent the night in healing rituals.  But even if he hadn't, he has no ability that would allow him to determine if spirits are bound together, or bound to items, or anything else.  He can determine the state of rest/unrest of a spirit, and detect truth w/ a perception roll. (The knowledge that the ring signified a 'True Marriage' was a bonus from your friendly GM )[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 2, 2008)

*Cyr the diviner*

[sblock=Mowgli]
You misunderstand. Cyr has ability to perform divinations. He will ask in the spirit world for Maora's fate. Ring focus is only something that would seem natural to help with such question.

Still it is vague and indistinct just as was first divination, but now we know little bit more (Maora is snake thing) - maybe vision gets clearer or maybe he gets sense of urgency in the fight so we adjust our course...

And I like using his abilities 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2008)

[sblock=Cyr]I'll see what I can cook up for an answer, but it'll still be tomorrow - Cyr spent all his time healing this night.  Which also means, by the way, that his own wounds haven't healed yet.  He requires complete rest for his regeneration to work. If you wish you can go ahead and make your EGO roll (at -3 for the power level) to contact the spirit world.[/sblock]

OOC:

OK, the plan has been floated that Cyr, Cairn, Dílis, Gavril and Skáth will take the prisoners back to Tearmann (by way of Clún) while Béar heads on to Radharc to let them know the Maor Clún has been delayed and will reschedule.  Béar will then catch up with the Críu as best he can.  Is this your final answer?  When will you start?  Any actions along the way?  Anything else I may be missing?


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Sounds like a plan to Cairn!  He'll go along with it, for sure.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 6, 2008)

*Skáth*

"Yep, I can go along with that plan."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 6, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

That's the plan. We start as soon as possible.

Don't forget the divination if/when there is time. Cyr will rest and heal as time allows, this is more important...


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Since the Criu appears to be in total agreement, Cairn will begin making preparations for the journey to Tearmann.  Once everything is prepared, we will set off on the excursion with the prisoners under heavy guard, with itchy sword-hands, and fully prepared to brook no nonsense nor insolence from the prisoners, whose lives dangle by the thread of our tenuous happiness.

[sblock=Cyr]Don't worry, just trying to maintain the proper "fear level" with the prisoners.  Cairn has no violent intentions, but he doesn't want THEM to know that.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2008)

*Departures*

Béar says his tearful goodbyes to the Críu . . . not really - he remains as stoic as ever and heads off to the NorthWest without a backward glance.

The rest of the Críu secure the prisoners for travel, pack up the camp and depart to the SouthEast.  The journey back to Clún proves uneventful - the precautions taken against use of mystical powers by the prisoners prove effective.  The snake woman is silent throughout - refusing even to acknowledge questions - and the other prisoners follow her lead.

[sblock=Cyr]Your divination reveals that the snake lady has indeed been posing as the Maora Clún - you see her transformation into 'true form' just prior to the attack on the Críu quite clearly.  However, you are unable to determine for how long the masquerade has been going on - the change could have happened after the Queen united the land or it could have taken place before the Maor married her.  You get no new information regarding the wedding band.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Has anyone given much thought to how our approach to Maor Clun should be handled?  The poor man!  Talk about your 'morning after' regrets!"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2008)

*Gavril*

"We should be on the careful lookout for the remaining escaped fey. I must say that I do not entirely trust the Maor and I am nervous about allowing him to get with his people. How can we effectively prevent him from calling out his guards on us once he returns to his home?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn says, "Well, no one now knows, except for the escaped Fey, whether we survived this battle, or not.  We can 'allow' it to be leaked out that we met our demise here.  Perhaps our friend Dilis could give herself a more disheveled appearance and then go to the nearest settlement and report such an event.  If Maor thinks we are dead, then he will not be looking for us.  And, if the escaped Fey is Maor, he will still not be able to look for us openly if it is widely believed that we are dead."


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 10, 2008)

Leif said:


> Cairn says, "Well, no one now knows, except for the escaped Fey, whether we survived this battle, or not.  We can 'allow' it to be leaked out that we met our demise here.  Perhaps our friend Dilis could give herself a more disheveled appearance and then go to the nearest settlement and report such an event.  If Maor thinks we are dead, then he will not be looking for us.  And, if the escaped Fey is Maor, he will still not be able to look for us openly if it is widely believed that we are dead."




OOC - I am confused, it's the Maor conscious and with us?


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

OOC:  Mikey --  As I understood Scotley's post, Gavril fears that perhaps Maor Clun is also a Fey, or has been replaced by a Fey.  I also read his post to mean that he fears that Maor Clun was possibly, in fact, the very Fey creature who attacked us this night and just escaped, and that he now fears that he will make some move against us possibly more openly.  My post was one idea for a way we might take steps to prevent that.  Clear as mud?

Scotley, if I have any/all of this wrong, please, please tell me what is wrong and please, please tell me the correct information that I should replace the garbage in my brain with?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2008)

OOC: I believe the Maor was conscious and that we questioned him as to his desires. He asked to stop by Clun on the way back to Tearman to see the queen. Even if he isn't fey, I fear he does not have the best interests of our queen in mind. That is why I am wary. He could also still fall under the influence of the missing fey.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2008)

The Críu and their prisoners pass unhindered back to Clún.  The prisoners give no trouble other than slowing the party due to their inability to travel quickly (injury and restraints).  They are sullen and refuse to speak at all.

OOC: You are now close to the capitol city of Clún.  Time for some decisions about how to handle the Maor.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 15, 2008)

*Skáth*

OOC - Mike as the group travels and as time passed, Skáth would have healed everyone until the entire party was back to full body.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2008)

OOC: 

Remember, each wound can be healed only once by any given Healer, and the heals don't add up (if you heal a wound Cyr healed earlier, only the amount by which you exceed Cyr's roll counts).  I'll go back and look to see which wounds have been healed and let you know how many rolls you'll need to make.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 15, 2008)

*Skáth*

Sounds good, just let me know what still may be healed.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 15, 2008)

*Cyr*

OOC: Don't count Cyr's wounds, he'll be fully healed after one full rest.


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Thank you very much, Skath and Cyr, for your healing skills!  I trust that now that we are all feeling better and able to clearly address the situation at hand, we can promptly make  the decisions that are necessary to be made about Maor?'


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2008)

OOC: I think Gavril was pretty close to fully healed up. 

Gavril will take his fellows out of earshot of the Maor, but not out of sight of the prisoners. "I am at a loss gentlemen. How do we proceed?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Yes, I find myself at the same impasse, Gavril.  I am also at a total loss how to proceed next."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 16, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

I don't think we have much choice in the matter.

We go with him, we prepare for possible ambush and hope for the best.

I don't think he is part of the conspiracy, but it is possible that he will resist going to see the queen. His wife is missing or dead, his city under pressure, he has no reason to go.

I don't see us forcing Maor into anything. It would spoil any good will Queen mught have here. It would show us as queen's enforcers.


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"I don't recall anyone even suggesting that we _force_ Maor into anything, Cyr!  But I also don't think that the Queen's Bairdeir should be relegated to a totally passive role in this matter.  I feel certain that there must be some active action that we can take to ensure the safety of everyone and further the interests of the Queen in peaceful rule.  The only problem is that I can't quite put my finger on this supposed action, and that saddens me."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 21, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

What I meant to say is that we have to protect Maor and try to get him to the Queen, but we cannot control what he will do. Thus, we are passive in this matter. We can take action only when something happens, either he comes under attack again, he attacks us proving with that action that he is in league with conspirators or everything goes peacefuly, somebody else attacks trying to free prisoners or we decide to go to give our report and prisoners leaving him for time being.

This last one I list as an option, but I don't think we should entertain it at least until Bear finds us even with the prisoners.

As I remember we have no further clues as to what is going on here, that's why we went with Maor on his trip. So, again, we are forced to wait.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"You may be correct, Cyr, but it does, nevertheless, bother me greatly to remain passive while our enemies maneuver freely around us, seeking a weakness to exploit.  I want a miscreant to hew with my axes! (In the most peaceable way possible, Dear Cyr! heh heh)"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2008)

*Gavril*

OOC: [sblock=Mowgli]How does one knock somebody out in this game? Gavril would most likely bash the Maora behind the ear with a dagger hilt just before we enter the city to reduce the chances she might mentally force the Moar to some action we'd prefer to avoid.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Gavril, maybe one of our more alchemically inclined Bairdeir Brethren can brew up a draught to be poured down Maora's throat that would render her suitably insensible, but do no real harm?"

ooc:  sorry if I'm out of line with this post, Scotty, but I thought we might come at the problem from a  slightly different way.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 22, 2008)

[sblock=Scotley]To my knowledge the only way to knock them out is to actually do enough stun damage to reduce them to zero.  However, HERO gives a lot of leeway to GMs in the name of artistry/drama and story, so my ruling is that a helpless victim can be rendered unconscious with a single blow to the appropriate part of the anatomy (if one knows where that is).  In this case, whacking her behind the ear hole with a dagger hilt will likely do the trick.  Leif's idea has merit as well, though poisoning a Daoine deBith might be more difficult than one would think.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 23, 2008)

*Skáth*

As we are traveling, Skáth would like to spend some time reading the feelings of both the Maor and Maora.  I know it might be difficult to sort out nervousness of being captured vs formulating an escape plan so Skáth will tell Gavril of his plan so that he may direct their thoughts be questioning them as Skáth reads these thoughts.

Reading the Maor (1d6=5, 1d6=3, 1d6=4)

Reading the Maora (1d6=3, 1d6=5, 1d6=4)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2008)

OOC: Gavril will apply his treatment to the Maora as they approach the city. 

[sblock= 	
Skáth]Sounds like a good idea.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2008)

*Reading the Captives (and the Maor)*

Gavril engages the Maor in conversation each day while on the road, attempting to subtly draw him out regarding all of the wierdness that's happened in the recent past.  He finds the Maor adept at deflecting questions and giving vague answers - he doesn't really gain a lot of useful information but believes that he accomplished his true purpose - keeping the Maor's mind on certain topics as Skáth reads his emotions.

He is uncertain regarding his success with the Snake Woman (Maora?) as she does not respond to his questions in any visible way - she maintains a stony silence throughout the trip, avoids eye contact even when she's not hooded, etc.

[sblock=MikeL]What an _excellent_ idea! Fabulously subtle use of that ability!  Unfortunately, both of Skáth's EGO Combat Rolls both failed (close on the Maor, though), so you are unable to read either of the targets.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 24, 2008)

*Skáth*

OOC - Bummer, worth a try.  Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Leif (Oct 28, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

During the journey, Cairn will try (repeatedly if necessary) to engage the serpent wench in conversation, trying to find out what, exactly, it is that she hopes to accomplish.  "Lovely weather we're having, wouldn't you say?  For this time of year and this latitude anyway.  What's it like in your home at this season?"  And similar inane drivel.  He's not expecting a great deal of success, but he feels like he should at least be _trying_ to do something constructive, or at least give the appearance of it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2008)

*Maora Clún (?)*

OOC: Sorry Leif - got busy before I responded to this one and forgot about it.

IC: Cairn meets with the same success as Gavril and Skáth - the creature stubbornly refuses to talk.


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe OOC*

No worries, I wasn't expecting to have resounding success, just had to try.


----------

